# Wade Barret Injury Discussion ***No Other Threads***



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

his arm just got twisted around completely.there is no chance it is not broken.he was cursing yelling and screaming.the ref put the x up good bye wade for 4-6 months

Mod edit:



Injury Update 1 said:


> ZIGGLER AND BARRETT INJURY UPDATES
> By Mike Johnson on 2012-02-21 00:15:01
> 
> According to WWE sources, Dolph Ziggler is actually OK. He took a hard bump but was OK after being checked out backstage.
> ...


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

AND Dolph ate a table. That's the ugliest thing I've seen since I saw Sid break his leg on live TV.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Looked nasty, Wade knew instantly. It could well be a broken arm.

Good to see Jericho asking the referee how Barrett is at the end.


----------



## johncenaforlife (Mar 6, 2011)

*BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

It seems that in tonight main event on raw, Wade Barrett broke his arm in a spot where big show eliminated dolph ziggler, and Barrett caught him on the outside. It is not confirmed at this time but it seems as if the injury is legit.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

You could see Jericho at the end of the show walk by the ref and ask "what happened to Wade?"

He's definitely fucked up. Wouldn't be surprised if Ziggler didn't get injured in that too, there was two stretchers out there at one point. :/


----------



## lubu695 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

that was nasty, and then looks like santino falls on it later.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Fucking Big Show


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Why was the Smackdown guys even involved in that match?


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

wow that was ugly. terrible break for wade. hope for the best


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

I love how you say Breaking News with no info on 

1. What the injury is

2. If it's serious

3. If it will keep him out of the ring

He's holding his arm

MUST MEAN HE'S SERIOUSLY INJURED


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Big Show destroyed him and Ziggler.. Good job.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Oh my god that looked nasty. Ziggler's neck, jaw and arm smashed off the table and Barrett got completely destroyed.

Kofi's elimination looked nasty as well. He hit the stairs.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

I didnt even notice Wade's arm at first, it looked like Ziggler might've been injured too because i'm guessing as Wade's arm got jacked, he couldn't break Ziggler's fall so he basically went face/neck first into a table which is very dangerous, could easily break your neck that way, hope he's alright.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Wish Barrett a speedy recovery. Didn't look good at all but nice moment by Jericho asking the ref about Wade.. Get well soon Barrett


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

I couldn't see well, was it when he caught Zig Zag?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Wade breaks his arm.

Dolph eats a table.

Santino then lands on Wade's broken arm.

My fucking God.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

Yeah it was legit. It may have been exacerbated when Santino landed on his arm when he was thrown out.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

So was it a botch by Show throwing Ziggler too far, or did Wade "catch" him wrong?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

Is he okay? his arm looked pretty fucked, I really hope he doesn't miss Mania.

Is Ziggler injured too?


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

Looked pretty real, I think Dolph is injured too...

EDIT:

Rhodes looks like he might be faking it, but he's holding that leg pretty tightly.

Yeah he's faking it.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

zigger caught my attention first when he ate the table then i noticed barret holdin his arm in the corner yellin and gettin censored i was like aw shit he got fucked they dident show what happened to his arm doh im guessin when ziggler was thrown he jammed wade's arm on the table anyone know?oh just want to add santino dident fall on his arm afterwards it was close doh the ref blocked em


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*



johncenaforlife said:


> It seems that in tonight main event on raw, Wade Barrett broke his arm in a spot where big show eliminated dolph ziggler, and Barrett caught him on the outside. It is not confirmed at this time but it seems as if the injury is legit.


That was clearly legit. Very ugly spot there. Barrett looks like he'll be a no go for Wrestlemania. They'll need a replacement for MITB.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

ziggler likely has a concussion


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

why is big show employed?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

That sucks. If someone was gonna get injured in the match why couldn't it be someone like the Miz or Truth instead of Wade and Ziggler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

Great. If he's injured, I don't even know if I can keep going. At least as far as SmackDown goes. 

Can't wait for all the Bryan marks to come in and laugh at him like jackasses.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Fucking Big Show. That useless big cunt might have cost Wade and Dolph their spots at Mania. Fucking cunt.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Bah, was hoping to see Wade at the Boston Raw coming up..wish him a speedy recovery. Did Ziggler walk away with no problems? He took a nasty spill as well.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Best cure for a broken arm. Throw Santino Marrella on it.

/Dr. WWE


----------



## waltsfastz (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Truth laid there for a while as well, Then it showed a ref helping him around the ring, wonder if he got hurt as well


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

I hope Big Show gets absolutely destroyed verbally by Vince backstage.

What a corpulent bumbling fuck.

Way to throw Ziggler WAY TOO FUCKING HARD. Barrett's arm fucking snapped and Ziggler ate half the announce table.

Fuck man this sucks for Barrett.


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

He should have worn a mouth piece.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*



randyorton8 said:


> ziggler likely has a concussion


he'll be lucky if he comes away from it with only a concussion, the way his head/neck hit that table he easily could've broken his neck, it looked like such a bad landing I didnt even notice Wade was injured too until later.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

Yeah Ziggler looks pretty bad, they're still working on him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*



Carcass said:


> That sucks. If someone was gonna get injured in the match why couldn't it be someone like the Miz or Truth instead of Wade and Ziggler.


seriously? :no:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

THIS is why it should of been Henry in there.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

No matter how many times I say it, nobody believes me. Big Show is burying young talent and killing the future of the WWE one tiny piece at a time.

Hoping the best for Barrett and Ziggler. Kofi had a nasty fall as well.


Barrett can be incorporated in Smackdown next week somehow seeing as he probably won't be live tomorrow. The Barrett Barrage can't stop there. So much for Barrett/Orton at WM


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

WWE to ban catching opponents from over the top rope.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Santino just missed landing on his arm too. Crazy.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

Rhodes was definately selling, didn't see Ziggler's properly but Wade's looks legit. Fucking SUCKS if he misses Mania, I honestly thought Smackdown couldn't get any worse and now my favorite guy might be out of Mania.


----------



## johncenaforlife (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*



Neutronic said:


> I love how you say Breaking News with no info on
> 
> 1. What the injury is
> 
> ...


1. Broken arm
2. Damn thats a tough one...
3. DAMN! thats an even tougher one!
I said his arm appeared broken, and the other two were common sence!
Did you not see that arm, looked pretty serious.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Looked bad. Sucks for Wade and the WWE.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*

Ziggler is fine, he just sold it well.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*



LBGetBack said:


> Santino just missed landing on his arm too. Crazy.


I don't think he missed.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wade broke his arm, nearly ripped it off his body, and then Santino fucking lands on it.
Ziggler ate an announce table, possibly breaking his neck.
R-Truth pretty much did a flipping senton out of the ring with noone to catch him...which is the exact same spot that Miz missed catching him last week and he was fine then, so we'll see.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Son of a bitch.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*

Yeah Ziggler looks pretty bad, they're still working on him.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Big Show should just retire


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*



Adamwingie said:


> Ziggler is fine, he just sold it well.


if that's a sell, wow.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought Ziggler was just selling at first. I was focused on Wade screaming and dropping a F bomb. Hopefully no one is hurt too seriously. I would suck to see either of them out of WM. Which seems like what will happen.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Wade broke his arm, nearly ripped it off his body, and then Santino fucking lands on it.
> *Ziggler ate an announce table, possibly breaking his neck*.
> R-Truth pretty much did a flipping senton out of the ring with noone to catch him...which is the exact same spot that Miz missed catching him last week and he was fine then, so we'll see.


:|

You're kidding me.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

I love how people are blaming Big Show. This is in no way his fault Wrestling is a dangerous sport and anyone who has wrestled has likely suffered injures that most can't even imagine.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

At least I don't have to hear his entrance theme for a while.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Zigglers fine. Wade broke his arm


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Im officially anit-Big Show now. It is bad enough that he is and always has been boring as hell to watch but he now he is gone and injured some up-and-coming stars. Big reckless moron


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Looked really bad, I know this has gotta really suck for Wade.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*



Adamwingie said:


> Ziggler is fine, he just sold it well.


I'm not so sure about that, they had a 2nd stretcher there for him. I know he's a good seller but he landed literally face first into the announce table and went limp instantly.. that's not selling.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wade's arm just got destroyed*



Son Of Muta said:


> if that's a sell, wow.


Exactly, Ziggler is a showman.

The referees went to Ziggler first, then Ziggler slumped down off the announcers table onto the floor in an unconvential "Ziggler selling position". He wouldn't of got himself into that position if he 'broke his neck'. Ziggler has walked away, luckily, with nothing more than a headache.

Then the referees went to Barrett and instantly gave the X. That and Barrett was very emotional, hitting the floor in frustration because he knew what had happened.

I also don't understand why this was moved to SmackDown. It happened on Raw....


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Felt really bad for the guy. Really unfortunate. 

Felt bad for Big Show too. He looked pretty devastated.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Why are people blaming Big Show? We don't know if it was anyones fault yet..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If this 4 to 6 months is not a joke I will be fucking pissed off. Fuck big show. Dolph must have been selling or he wouldn't keep his head there like that. God bless Ziggler's selling.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Why are people blaming Big Show? We don't know if it was anyones fault yet..


Did you see how far he threw Ziggler? It was ridiculous.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wade Barrett suffered a serious arm injury catching Dolph Ziggler who was thrown over the top rope by Big Show during the main event Battle Royal on Raw.

You could see Barrett holding his right arm and furious immediately knowing he suffered a serious injury. An "X" was signaled and doctors rushed to the scene as the match went on. Making it worse, is that when Santino Marella was thrown over the top, he landed on Barrett's possibly broken arm. Ziggler was also hurt when his shoulder and arm crashed on the table and R-Truth needed help going to the back. 

Kofi Kington was probably not hurt but when he was thrown out he had to change his trajectory to avoid Vickie Guerrero and had an ugly crash into the boards.

Cody Rhodes, who came into the match hurt from last night with a right thigh or hamstring injury, was limping badly and was hurt worse when he did a Disaster kick and the leg gave out. However he got up and had several more spots to do including play a hand in helping eliminate Show which allowed Jericho to win the match.

We'll update later tonight. 

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/118-daily-updates/24338-several-injuries-on-raw


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

According to people in the arena on twitter, Barrett walked out with no sling/stretcher.

Hope he's alright.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

First AJ, now Wade? I want to hear what D. Bryan has to say about all this.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Are you people all fucking stupid? How is the fuck is it Big Show's fault? Wade fucked up for not catching him. fpalm


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Now we know why Miz is scared to catch guys.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

All of you need to get your eyes checked because Santino wasn't even close to Barrett's arm. Terrible injury though, I hope he recovers quickly. Smackdown will be dreadful now (Well, even more dreadful than before). Also, Ziggler looks like he's probably fine and I don't think that was Show's fault, just a bad accident.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This sucks. Behind Sheamus, he was getting the 2nd biggest push towards the main event.



Rezze said:


> Im officially anit-Big Show now. It is bad enough that he is and always has been boring as hell to watch but he now he is gone and injured some up-and-coming stars. Big reckless moron


I agree. Fuck Big Show.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL did someone say Ziggler broke his neck? fucking idiot


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck, SD never gets a break from injurys.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> According to people in the arena on twitter, Barrett walked out with no sling/stretcher.
> 
> Hope he's alright.


Wade's arm was cleary wrapped on TV.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, if it is a broken arm, this probably eliminates any chance of Wade ending Sheamus' WHC run, unless he has a really long one. I'll have to rely on Rhodes to end the Reign of Doom.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Barrett to get a sympathy WHC run when he returns.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

i knew something was wrong by lawler being distracted and punk staring at everyone infront of him and not the match


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> According to people in the arena on twitter, Barrett walked out with no sling/stretcher.
> 
> Hope he's alright.


He walked out, at the end of the match you can see him walking off with a red air cast around his arm.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This sucks. Behind Sheamus, he was getting the 2nd biggest push towards the main event.


No he wasn't. I highly doubt Vince even cares, it affects none of his plans.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Say what you will, but it seems there's a rash of injuries from even moderate risk "high spots" lately. 

That didn't happen when Morrison was involved.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Stanford said:


> Felt really bad for the guy. Really unfortunate.
> 
> Felt bad for Big Show too. He looked pretty devastated.


When did he look devastated ?


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This sucks. Behind Sheamus, he was getting the 2nd biggest push towards the main event.


Yes, getting pinned by Santino and eliminated by Santino in consecutive days is a fantastic push.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Did Barrett's shoulder dislocate on the catch which caused him not to complete the catch which caused Ziggler to eat the table? The way Barrett's arm hung there makes me think it was dislocated at the shoulder. That hurts like a bitch when it happens. 

Wade needs to be full time color commentator if he's out for any length of time. He was money in FCW in the CC role when out injured and could join Matthews for the Smackdown! team, with Cole/Lawler exclusive to Raw.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Volantredx said:


> I love how people are blaming Big Show. This is in no way his fault Wrestling is a dangerous sport and anyone who has wrestled has likely suffered injures that most can't even imagine.


Bull shit.

It is 100% Big Show's fault.

You don't LAUNCH a mother fucker into 2 guys who are in front of a table and they can't scoot back to catch him. You simply drop Ziggler to the outside and Wade/Truth will catch him like they catch the girls at the football games. How many times have we seen this spot? At least once in every singe battle royal in the history of battle royals.

If they wanted Show to launch him then fine, set the spot up towards the ramp way where Wade/Truth have enough room to catch Ziggler and roll backwards.

Instead, Big Show launches Ziggler into 2 guys up against an announce table... and now we have Barrett with a fucked up arm and Ziggler's chin fucking ate an un-gimmicked announce table.

Way-to-fucking-go, you fat fuck.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Ziggles worked the dark match, which is good.

Gutted about Barrett though


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> When did he look devastated ?


When they went to the hard camera after Wade started freaking out, and Show was just standing there expressionless.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Smackdown superstars just have awful luck. Hope Wade gets better soon that was a nasty injury


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Of course Wade walked out. He didn't break his leg for Christ's sakes.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is a vid of Barrett's injury:


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty worried about this. Wade has been one of my favs for a while now and coming off of being the star of the Smackdown EC match, this is just not good....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What was Big Show doing? He completely launched Ziggler way too far out. It was a huge botch.

Barrett looked very hurt. He was saying f*** multiple times live. I wouldn't be surprised if it's serious and that's a tough break for him. He was in line for a monster push.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Big Show needs to FOADIAF already!!!!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Damn unfortunate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> What was Big Show doing? He completely launched Ziggler way too far out. It was a huge botch.
> 
> Barrett looked very hurt. He was saying f*** multiple times live. I wouldn't be surprised if it's serious and that's a tough break for him. He was in line for a monster push.


No he wasn't. Why do people keep making shit like this up? Whatever minimal push he was getting ended when the Orton feud ended, he's finished.


----------



## yusidu (Jan 2, 2012)

FUCK BIG SHOW


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No he wasn't. Why do people keep making shit like this up? Whatever minimal push he was getting ended when the Orton feud ended, he's finished.


Monster push? Lolz. He hadn't won a match in weeks.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I missed RAW, but can somebody tell me what happened to him? I don't feel like reading 10 pages.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> What was Big Show doing? He completely launched Ziggler way too far out. It was a huge botch.
> 
> Barrett looked very hurt. He was saying f*** multiple times live. I wouldn't be surprised if it's serious and that's a tough break for him. He was in line for a monster push.


This is why I think Wade's shoulder popped out. Show threw Dolph too far which would have caused Wade to try and catch Ziggler at too high an angle and popped out the shoulder. This would have caused Barrett to lose all strength in it, which caused the hard fall for Dolph.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

FUCK BIG SHOW. 
Wade Barrett was due for a push! 
And his wife was due to give birth tomorrow! 
And he was only one day away from retirement!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RiZE said:


> Monster push? Lolz. He hadn't won a match in weeks.


Yeah, that's exactly what I said. They have no plans for him, never will.



Chicago Warrior said:


> I missed RAW, but can somebody tell me what happened to him? I don't feel like reading 10 pages.


Broken arm.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Way-to-fucking-go, you fat fuck.


Lol, tough guy. 


Big Show is a 15+ year veteran of the business and, by all accounts I've read, a genuinely nice guy that wouldn't hurt a fly. Show a little empathy and stop acting like this has effected you personally.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I missed RAW, but can somebody tell me what happened to him? I don't feel like reading 10 pages.


Show tossed Dolph to outside where Wade and I think Truth were standing to catch him, Ziggler ended up hitting his chin on the table and somehow Wade fucked his arm up.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I missed RAW, but can somebody tell me what happened to him? I don't feel like reading 10 pages.


Basically Big Show threw Barrett out, then Ziggler, Ziggler ate an announce table and Barrett broke his arm


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Fuck The Big Show.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I watched it again and there's no way it's Big Show fault. People just want someone to blame for injuring one of their favourite wrestlers (Ziggles or Wade)


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No he wasn't. Why do people keep making shit like this up? Whatever minimal push he was getting ended when the Orton feud ended, he's finished.


Ha, of course this goof is turning the injury of his favorite guy into one of his stupid points.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

You'd think Cody would throw Santino out the OTHER SIDE OF THE RING to the side Wade Barrett is getting treatment on a broken arm.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's very unfortunate, especially considering this could keep him off the WrestleMania card at this point. In addition, the already terrible SmackDown just got even worse, and now we're going to see nothing but Daniel Bryan and Sheamus promos/matches on SmackDown in the weeks leading up to WrestleMania - how fun - not.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like he threw him at barrett instead of both barrett and truth


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

"BREAKING NEWS: @WadeBarrett suffered an injury to his left arm during tonight's Battle Royal and was rushed to a nearby medical facility." - @WWEInsider


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

wade barrett wasnt getting any monster push for fucks sake....he was pinned in the chamber by santino and thrown out of the battle royal by santino also. the guy hasnt won a match in weeks and has been losing for weeks on tv clean...its bad timing for him bec he will prob miss wrestlemania but he wasnt getting any push at all


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> I watched it again and there's no way it's Big Show fault. People just want someone to blame for injuring one of their favourite wrestlers (Ziggles or Wade)


And you're just trying to defend Big Show...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> The WWE Insider @WWEInsider
> BREAKING NEWS: @WadeBarrett suffered an injury to his left arm during tonight's Battle Royal and was rushed to a nearby medical facility.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuucck.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> I watched it again and there's no way it's Big Show fault. People just want someone to blame for injuring one of their favourite wrestlers (Ziggles or Wade)


^^^^Big Show mark in denial^^^^​


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Oye Chico said:


> Big Show needs to FOADIAF already!!!!


feck off and die in a fire, I presume?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

RiZE said:


> "BREAKING NEWS: @WadeBarrett suffered an injury to his left arm during tonight's Battle Royal and was rushed to a nearby medical facility." - @WWEInsider


So basically WWE is announcing what we all saw live.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> I watched it again and there's no way it's Big Show fault. People just want someone to blame for injuring one of their favourite wrestlers (Ziggles or Wade)


I think you need to get your eyes checked.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A damn shame he broke his arm. I broke my arm twice over the years and it hurts like a fucking bitch.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No he wasn't. Why do people keep making shit like this up? Whatever minimal push he was getting ended when the Orton feud ended, he's finished.


fpalm

Has nothing to do with what they may have planned for him. For all we know they might've planned a Swagger and had him win MITB. And that IGNORES any possible injuries Ziggler or Kofi might have gained. Whether or not you feel Barrett was being pushed, Show still had shown _zero_ intelligence tonight, and now we have possibly a total of three injuries. Way to ignore the focus of the topic.


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

What would all you hear think would be a tougher injury for Wade, broken forearm, or posterior deltoid tear? I wasn't sure which was the case. I thought he either got his arm caught between Zigs and the announce table causing it to fracture at the forearm, or he blew out his shoulder trying to make the catch.

I have a feeling we won't see Wade for a longggg timee though either way. Both would be a totally devastating injury.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Gresty said:


> And you're just trying to defend Big Show...





Rezze said:


> ^^^^Big Show mark in denial^^^^​


Mate, I fucking hate Big Show. He's pretty much ruined SmackDown the last 3 months with his continuous World title matches. Also, I'm big fans of both Barrett and Ziggler (especially Ziggler), so you can't exactly say i'm just hating on them. To me, it looked like Ziggler landed on Truth and Barrett but Barretts arm gave out or something, so he couldn't catch him properly and stop him from going too far.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Volantredx said:


> I love how people are blaming Big Show. This is in no way his fault Wrestling is a dangerous sport and anyone who has wrestled has likely suffered injures that most can't even imagine.





Fargerov said:


> Why are people blaming Big Show? We don't know if it was anyones fault yet..





METTY said:


> Are you people all fucking stupid? How is the fuck is it Big Show's fault? Wade fucked up for not catching him. fpalm


It was the Big Show's fault because he threw Ziggler too far and Barret had to put himself in an unsafe position in order to protect Ziggler. For what it's worth that's an injury that should get someone a ton of respect because Barret made sure that Ziggler didn't get hurt and put his safety over his own. 

Big Show threw Ziggler way too far. All he should have done was just drop him into Barret and Truth. They had to stand closer to the ring so they wouldn't crash into the table when they bumped. Instead they had to back pedal and Barret tried to make the catch with just his arms instead of his chest like you're supposed to. He slowed Ziggler down a little bit in doing it.

And his arm is fucked up. Just look at it on the ground when he lands. I hope it's somehow just a dislocation but I doubt it. I'm not the guys biggest fan but I would never want that to happen to anyone.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Lol, tough guy.
> 
> 
> Big Show is a 15+ year veteran of the business and, by all accounts I've read, a genuinely nice guy that wouldn't hurt a fly. Show a little empathy and stop acting like this has effected you personally.


Empathy?

How about show a little sympathy for the 2 talents that got fucked up because 40 year old Big Show still doesn't know his own strength? Wade Barrett's arm was fucking mangled, yet you want to have empathy for Big Show?

Him being a nice guy has nothing to do with it. Owen Hart was a nice guy, but he still broke Austin's neck by performing a retarded pile driver.

15 + years is true, but I thought it would be fair to assume Big Show would know by now how to eliminate someone from a battle royal in a routine spot. I guess not.

I am not saying Big Show did it on purpose because why would he, but he should be accountable as to why Wade Barrett is missing Mania with a broken arm and Ziggler. ate the announce table.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldn't say Barrett was in for a "Monster Push" but the 'E definitely had plans for him that went down the toilet when Randy got hurt. If you deny that then you're blind..


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I just watched it, he looked like he was in serious pain. That is unfortunate for him since Wrestlemania payday is around the corner and IMO he would have been used in the MITB or a tag team match.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if his arm was broken. That looked nasty. 

The timing is terrible too with WrestleMania just rolling around. Hopefully the injury isn't too bad and he'll be fine for WrestleMania, but it doesn't look that way. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Yeah Big Show fucked up and I'm sure he knows it and must feel terrible. I can't remember the guy ever hurting someone in the ring before and for a guy his size that's impressive. Shit like this sometimes happens and everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## Creative C (Dec 25, 2011)

Damn Big Show!!!
First Randy Orton with the botched rko and concussion
Now Wade Barrett with his broken arm and possibly Dolph Ziggler with an concussion
I think it's time to stay out of the main-event picture for a while.


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

hope he gets well. as a fan, it hurts to say he may not make it to mania.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

el dandy said:


> How about show a little sympathy for the 2 talents that got fucked up because 40 year old Big Show still doesn't know his own strength?.


I feel awful for Barrett. Said so in the post I made on the subject. I also feel bad for Big Show because he feels worse than anybody right now, and he's getting shit on by a bunch of tough guys on the internet with zero to do with the situation. 



> Him being a nice guy has nothing to do with it. Owen Hart was a nice guy, but he still broke Austin's neck by performing a retarded pile driver.


And I'm sure you would have been on a crusade against him too.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the worst thing that could of possibly happened. Last week I bought my SmackDown tickets to go see my hometown hero Wade Barrett and now look, he's not going to be there. And to make things worse he's not going to be at Wrestlemania. Thanks Big Show, thanks alot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is professional wrestling guys. Injuries are bound to happen. It sucks it had to happen under these circumstances seeing we're so close to Wrestlemania but it happens. Things like this can't be helped, so there's no need to flame Big Show like this.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuck off Big Show, he's been burying the young guys for a long time now.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

I think the main person to blame is what ever idiot decided that a man with an injured arm should try to catch someone being thrown in the first place. Next in line would be Show for throwing Ziggler with that much force instead of dumping him, say what you want but it looked like Ziggler hit that table with a bit of force (injured or not) and he was in-between the Truth and Barrett(where Barrett's left arm was) so you know that messed him up.

They should have eliminated Big Show about the same time as Khali, but no, they had to show off Show's strength. This is pretty annoying though, most of my interest in SD just died. It's down to Bryan now (not a huge fan of Sheamus, Rhodes or Orton, don't hate them but they don't really interest me all that much)

Hopefully it's nothing too serious and Barrett is back within months, but they should at least keep Barrett on commentary and lose Matthews or Cole. Heels leaving and returning never quite work very well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ass Invader said:


> This is professional wrestling guys. Injuries are bound to happen. It sucks it had to happen under these circumstances seeing we're so close to Wrestlemania but it happens. Things like this can't be helped, so there's no need to flame Big Show like this.


Shit happens but there needs to be consequences. Big Show should be fined about $3 million and kept off Mania for his recklessness.


----------



## Kaiju (Dec 20, 2006)

I love the people blaming Show for this. Why? because Truth and and Barrett failed to catch Ziggler? Dont give me this Show threw him out too hard garbage.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE.com has learned that during Raw SuperShow's 10-Man Battle Royal, Wade Barrett suffered an injury to his left arm.

The injury occurred following Barrett and R-Truth's elimination from the contest. As Truth and Barrett recovered from their eliminations on the outside, Big Show tossed Dolph Ziggler on top of them from the ring. The three Superstars were knocked backwards and Barrett landed awkwardly on his arm.

Wade Barrett is being taken to a nearby medical facility for further evaluation. Stay with WWE.com for the latest updates on Barrett's condition.



from : http://www.wwe.com/inside/wade-barrett-injury


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Ziggler is fine, he worked the dark match.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Big Show needs to pay some fines and have some consequences. He injures Henry twice, Orton, and now Barrett and Ziggler. He's a liability and honestly not safe enough to be trusted in a match with Shaq.


----------



## Kaiju (Dec 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Shit happens but there needs to be consequences. Big Show should be fined about $3 million and kept off Mania for his recklessness.


your an idiot.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Honestly can't believe people are defending Big Show. Dude needs to dip ASAP. :no:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

[tasteless jokoe] well at least we won't have to hear Wade's unbearable theme song for a few months [/tasteless joke]

in all seriousness, I hope it's not as bad as it looked and he makes a full and speedy recovery


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

A picture of Wade's mangled arm. Looks like it has snapped right below the elbow.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Ziggler's not injured. He just did his usual over-selling stuff. The commentators thought the EMT's were talking about Ziggler, but they were talking about Barrett. Also, it's not Big Show's fault Orton was injured either...


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Big Show trying to kill the future of the business.


----------



## Kaiju (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Big Show needs to pay some fines and have some consequences. He injures Henry twice, Orton, and now Barrett and Ziggler. He's a liability and honestly not safe enough to be trusted in a match with Shaq.


The Randy Botch was Randys fault for trying to hit the RKO so fast and hitting his head. I want to see where Show "injured" Henry and the Barrett/Ziggler injuries were not his fault.

To call a guy who has been in the sport over 15 years and has never once had a reputation for hurting someone,being stiff, or being wreckless a liability is absurd. If he was so much a liability he wouldnt have wrestled Mayweather or done the sumo match against Akebono.

Hes trusted in a match against Shaq because he has a safe and proven track record moron.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Shit happens but there needs to be consequences. Big Show should be fined about $3 million and kept off Mania for his recklessness.


:lmao What? I understand Show probably needs a talk and maybe you do fine him something (though it looked like all parties might be at fault for it), but come on. And hey, he's not the one that fell on Wade's arm after being eliminated doing worse damage.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

That looked very unfortunate. Hope he has a speedy recovery.

These things happen in wrestling though. It comes with the territory, some of you guys need to stop whining about things you don't understand.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

from that gif it looks like barrett and truth failed badly in any attempt to catch ziggler


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Ziggler's not injured. He just did his usual over-selling stuff. The commentators thought the EMT's were talking about Ziggler, but they were talking about Barrett. Also, it's not Big Show's fault Orton was injured either...


Uhm yes it was. his botch fucked everything up in that match which lead to Orton injuring himself.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Rev™ said:


> Big Show trying to kill the future of the business.



who, barrett and ziggler?

christ people have been saying that for years it seems


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KingCrash said:


> :lmao What? I understand Show probably needs a talk and maybe you do fine him something (though it looked like all parties might be at fault for it), but come on. And hey, he's not the one that fell on Wade's arm after being eliminated doing worse damage.


It's perfectly reasonable. This is the third injury he's caused in 2 months and he stole somebody's WrestleMania pay day.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Shit happens but there needs to be consequences. Big Show should be fined about $3 million and kept off Mania for his recklessness.


That's excessive. It's bad whenever someone gets injured but accidents happen. He'll have a conference, video tape will be looked at, he'll get recommendations for a similar spot and that will be it.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

That sucks. Barrett seemed set for a push post-Wrestlemania and likely set to be the first British champion sometime this year.
That arm looked pretty bad.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

all in all... said:


> who, barrett and ziggler?
> 
> christ people have been saying that for years it seems


Yes. Both are future stars and Big Show tried to kill them both and nearly succeeded in killing one of their careers.

A valid solution would be to have Wade Barrett and Shaq have a verbal debate. That way, Big Show's reckless self is taken off of the card, Wade gets his Wrestlemania payday, and Shaq is on Wrestlemania. A good day for all.

#BarrettBarrage.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but how did Wade break his arm, did Ziggler land on it, did he put it down and end up twisting it, I couldn't really tell Ziggler's body blocked it as far as I can tell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> That's excessive. It's bad whenever someone gets injured but accidents happen. He'll have a conference, video tape will be looked at, he'll get recommendations for a similar spot and that will be it.


Oh, sure, he's gonna learn from that.

Who's he gonna injure next, Sheamus? I'll bet they take action after that.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Rev™ said:


> Yes. Both are future stars and *Big Show tried to kill them both and nearly succeeded in killing one of their careers*.
> 
> A valid solution would be to have Wade Barrett and Shaq have a verbal debate. That way, Big Show's reckless self is taken off of the card, Wade gets his Wrestlemania payday, and Shaq is on Wrestlemania. A good day for all.
> 
> #BarrettBarrage.



wait a second, you're saying this was intentional?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> Maybe it's just me, but how did Wade break his arm, did Ziggler land on it, did he put it down and end up twisting it, I couldn't really tell Ziggler's body blocked it as far as I can tell.


Looks like Ziggler trapped Wade's arm between the announce table and himself and it snapped.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Source: The Wrestling Observer

As noted earlier, Wade Barrett suffered an arm injury in RAW’s main event battle royal. Barrett caught Dolph Ziggler after he was thrown over the top by Big Show and was seen holding his right arm. The infamous “X” was signaled and doctors came down as the match progressed. The injury appears to have been complicated when Santino went over the top and landed on the arm again. It’s very possible Barrett has a broken arm but we’ll await further confirmation on that.

Ziggler was also shaken up when his shoulder and arm hit the table but was able to work a dark match main event so it’s not that serious.

R-Truth also needed help going to the back but should be OK.

Kofi Kingston took an ugly bump but didn’t appear to be hurt, while Cody Rhodes was limping badly from his match last night and was hurt when he did a kick and his leg gave out. He did get up and did several more spots.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's perfectly reasonable. This is the third injury he's caused in 2 months and he stole somebody's WrestleMania pay day.


What were the other two? Henry re-injured himself in that match (and really shouldn't have been out there in the first place) and Orton injured himself on that RKO. Does it suck that Wade's injured - Yes. Is most of it Big Show's fault - Absolutely. But Truth didn't get up fast enough, and neither caught Dolph cleanly.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

all in all... said:


> wait a second, you're saying this was intentional?


You damn right that is what I'm saying. Big Show is a bitter human being and knows that he needs to take out the future of the business if he ever wants to be World Heavyweight Champion again. Nobody under the age of thirty five is safe.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> Source: The Wrestling Observer
> 
> As noted earlier, Wade Barrett suffered an arm injury in RAW’s main event battle royal. Barrett caught Dolph Ziggler after he was thrown over the top by Big Show and was seen holding his right arm. The infamous “X” was signaled and doctors came down as the match progressed. The injury appears to have been complicated when Santino went over the top and landed on the arm again. It’s very possible Barrett has a broken arm but we’ll await further confirmation on that.
> 
> ...


Wow, lots of injures. Thank god Jericho wasn't injured.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

Just to put things in perspective, here is a video of Santino Marella falling on Wade Barrett's injured arm.

Ouch.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> You damn right that is what I'm saying. Big Show is a bitter human being and knows that he needs to take out the future of the business if he ever wants to be World Heavyweight Champion again. Nobody under the age of thirty five is safe.


fpalm


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Rev™ said:


> You damn right that is what I'm saying. Big Show is a bitter human being and knows that he needs to take out the future of the business if he ever wants to be World Heavyweight Champion again. Nobody under the age of thirty five is safe.


im not sure which is funnier, that you think it was intentional or that you think barrett and ziggler are the future of wrestling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rev™ said:


> You damn right that is what I'm saying. Big Show is a bitter human being and knows that he needs to take out the future of the business if he ever wants to be World Heavyweight Champion again. Nobody under the age of thirty five is safe.


So why didn't he just legit injure Daniel Bryan then? You're acting delusional and ridiculous.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Fargerov said:


> fpalm


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn! This is really not a good sign for Smackdown and fuck why does Barrett gotta go out like this I was actually hoping he would emerge being the Money In The Bank winner at Wrestlemania.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rev™ said:


> Nobody under the age of thirty five is safe.


Sounds like TNA.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

So how is it Show's fault that Truth and Barrett botched a routine catch?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Ass Invader said:


> So why didn't he just legit injure Daniel Bryan then? You're acting delusional and ridiculous.


Listen here, Ass Invader,

I'm not trying to sound like a conspiracy theorist. I'm really not. I never claimed to be ice_edge nor anyone else. I am Rev™ and I am my own man. However, the fact is that Big Show will never get a World Heavyweight Championship reign with the roster as it is. Big Show knows that if he takes out the future like Wade Barrett and Dolph Ziggler and the present stars like Randy Orton, they will be forced to put the title on him by default. Sheamus will be next and once he takes out Sheamus, he will have his Wrestlemania match against Daniel Bryan. It's all an elaborate plan by a bitter, 500 hundred pound giant. Pay attention and it will all make sense.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

man that was like a fucking car crash out there with ziggler, barret, r truth, and kofi all taking nasty bumps and then santino going over barrett injured arm again...i have never seen anything like that before


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This sucks.

Talk about bad timing. Just when Barrett's finally getting pushed, he gets injured.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ZIGGLER AND BARRETT INJURY UPDATES
By Mike Johnson on 2012-02-21 00:15:01

According to WWE sources, Dolph Ziggler is actually OK. He took a hard bump but was OK after being checked out backstage. 

Unfortunately, Wade Barrett did not fare as well. After being checked out by medical staff, it's been confirmed he suffered a dislocated elbow from the fall with Ziggler in the Raw main event Battle Royal. 

Source: PW Insider.

Looks like Barrett has a dislocated elbow.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

YaoGuai said:


> Just to put things in perspective, here is a video of Santino Marella falling on Wade Barrett's injured arm.
> 
> Ouch.


didn't really fall on his arm, at best, santinos arm probably burly hit barretts hand, ain't that bad, the real damage was the ziggler fall, i don't hear barrett screaming anyways from that so yea


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rev™ said:


> Listen here, Ass Invader,
> 
> I'm not trying to sound like a conspiracy theorist. I'm really not. I never claimed to be ice_edge nor anyone else. I am Rev™ and I am my own man. However, the fact is that Big Show will never get a World Heavyweight Championship reign with the roster as it is. Big Show knows that if he takes out the future like Wade Barrett and Dolph Ziggler and the present stars like Randy Orton, they will be forced to put the title on him by default. Sheamus will be next and once he takes out Sheamus, he will have his Wrestlemania match against Daniel Bryan. It's all an elaborate plan by a bitter, 500 hundred pound giant. Pay attention and it will all make sense.


You're a riot! :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> ZIGGLER AND BARRETT INJURY UPDATES
> By Mike Johnson on 2012-02-21 00:15:01
> 
> According to WWE sources, Dolph Ziggler is actually OK. He took a hard bump but was OK after being checked out backstage.
> ...


Is that better or worse?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is that better or worse?


If it is only a dislocated elbow, Big Show's plot to kill the business failed. From what I read, four months *at worst.*


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> Wade Barrett suffered a serious arm injury catching Dolph Ziggler who was thrown over the top rope by Big Show during the main event Battle Royal on Raw.
> 
> You could see Barrett holding his right arm and furious immediately knowing he suffered a serious injury. An "X" was signaled and doctors rushed to the scene as the match went on. Making it worse, is that when Santino Marella was thrown over the top, he landed on Barrett's possibly broken arm. Ziggler was also hurt when his shoulder and arm crashed on the table and R-Truth needed help going to the back.
> 
> ...


When he changed his trajectory, Kofi actually landed on the stairs before he went into the boards, and he could have tweaked his knee. . .



EdReed2000 said:


> What would all you hear think would be a tougher injury for Wade, broken forearm, or posterior deltoid tear? I wasn't sure which was the case. I thought he either got his arm caught between Zigs and the announce table causing it to fracture at the forearm, or he blew out his shoulder trying to make the catch.
> 
> I have a feeling we won't see Wade for a longggg timee though either way. Both would be a totally devastating injury.


I just went frame-by-frame, and I don't think his arm got pinned between the Ziggler and the table, but I can't see it 100%. What it looked like to me, was that he either occurred right when he caught Ziggler OR when it hit the floor. Like I said, I couldn't see it perfectly, so maybe Ziggler's knees landed on it, but it looked like it hit the ground in an awkward impact. So, there were two points of impact that looked the potential culprits to me. . .


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't find a source, but word going around is that Barrett suffered a dislocated elbow. Apparently it's a much better situation then a broken arm. Thank god for that.

I've suffered a dislocated kneecap before, and it took me around 3 months to recover and walk again (and a bit more to go back to full strength). Anyways, good to hear Barrett didn't suffer anything TOO serious, or even career threatening.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> ZIGGLER AND BARRETT INJURY UPDATES
> By Mike Johnson on 2012-02-21 00:15:01
> 
> According to WWE sources, Dolph Ziggler is actually OK. He took a hard bump but was OK after being checked out backstage.
> ...


Just googled dislocated elbow and it seems recovery time is 6-20 weeks, but being a wrestler, it could be longer than usual.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is that better or worse?


Better in that there probably isn't permanent bone/muscle damage so he will regain full motion to wrestle again. Bad in that a discloated elbow is worse than a clean break. It can take minimum 6 months to heal, even one year based on serverity and if he needs a surgical procedure. So he's out for a while. It's not a great diagnosis.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Better in that there probably isn't permanent bone/muscle damage so he will regain full motion to wrestle again. Bad in that a discloated elbow is worse than a clean break. It can take minimum 6 months to heal, likely one year. So he's out for a while. It's not a great diagnosis.


A YEAR? You gotta be kidding me. Well, I'm done with SmackDown if he's gone.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Fargerov said:


> Just googled dislocated elbow and it seems recovery time is 6-20 weeks, but being a wrestler, it could be longer than usual.


Or shorter...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is that better or worse?


I've dislocated my elbow and was in a cast over a month.

Barrett has no hope for Mania


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A YEAR? You gotta be kidding me. Well, I'm done with SmackDown if he's gone.


It's alright, SmackDown will be brilliant with Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Big Show main eventing. 

:bron3


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Dislocated elbow damage varies a lot. Could be not so bad, could be very bad indeed.

Clean bone breaks sounds worse but are often better and have less long term damage. You just have to immobilize and wear a cast. Dislocations can leave permanent damage. Way too early to tell.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I've dislocated my elbow and was in a cast over a month.
> 
> Barrett has no hope for Mania


41 days until mania...he could pull thru, it's a big if, but don't get so Down just yet


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A YEAR? You gotta be kidding me. Well, I'm done with SmackDown if he's gone.


I am no surgeon, but I do follow sports where dislocated elbows happen in a full contact environment. 

I think you are looking at 2-3 months ballpark depending on the severity.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I fucking hate Show, get the fuck off my screen you fat ugly boring worthless piece of shit.

Now he goes to injure 2-3 people, and it doesn't help Barrett was a favorite of mine.

GTFO Paul Wighth or whatever your name is, I don't think anyone cares about you tbh.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember Rajon Rondo dislocated his elbow and I think returned in the same game. It was pretty gruesome looking 

maybe not for the squeamish 

http://www.nba.com/celtics/photos/rondo_elbow_heat400250.jpg


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I remember Rajon Rondo dislocated his elbow and I think returned in the same game. It was pretty gruesome looking


Thanks for that...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fargerov said:


> It's alright, SmackDown will be brilliant with Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Big Show main eventing.
> 
> :bron3


Well, I won't be watching a second of it. 



> I am no surgeon, but I do follow sports where dislocated elbows happen in a full contact environment. I think you are looking at 2-3 months ballpark depending on the severity.


That's still too long, but that looks like the best case scenario unfortunately.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

stonefort said:


> Dislocated elbow damage varies a lot. Could be not so bad, could be very bad indeed.
> 
> Clean bone breaks sounds worse but are often better and have less long term damage. You just have to immobilize and wear a cast. Dislocations can leave permanent damage. Way too early to tell.


I'd much rather have a bone break - worse case you have to have a plate put on it. 

Wade should be put on commentary full time while he heals. He was great on cc while in FCW, he'd be great paired with Matthews full time on SD! for as long as it takes to heal.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Wow, lots of injures. Thank god Jericho wasn't injured.


Jericho doesn't get injured


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Thanks for that...


Sorry, I edited it so you have to click the image. If you could edit your post so others who don't want to see it won't have to look at it if they don't wish


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

fuck show first orton and now possibly show and ziggler. fire his fat ass asap


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Make him Shaq's manager or something. Have Barrett blame Big Show for injuring him by throwing Ziggler at him, and then have Barrett somehow bring his own giant (Shaq) in to face Big Show at Wrestlemania.

That way, Wade is still apart of Wrestlemania, and Show/Shaq now has a storyline.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If they are looking for a storyline to keep Barrett on TV, have him join up with Team Laurinaitis. He can be the mouthpiece for the group and blame Teddy Long's decision for his arm injury.

Once Orton comes back, it will be interesting to see who he feuds with since Barrett doesn't look like he's available for a little while. Del Rio almost has to come back to Smackdown now. Bryan is busy. They won't revisit Henry, Rhodes, or Christian. Maybe Kane?


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Too bad. Hopefully Barrett is lucky and the damage isn't bad. I think Barrett has great potential and was looking forward to him making a championship run this year.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

For fucks sake Pyro stop being such a negative bastard, they'll keep him around in some capacity. He can still cut promo's which is good for you as the actual wrestling doesn't interest you.

Shit they may even have him become a temporary manager or a commentator. It's not all doom and gloom, the injury could have been much, much worse.

As for "I'll stop watching SD without Barrett." you're still going to watch as your golden boy Christian is back, if you hold to your word though it means there will be less of your incessant whining clogging up the forums which is a plus.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

According to WWE sources, Dolph Ziggler is actually OK. He took a hard bump but was OK after being checked out backstage. 

Unfortunately, Wade Barrett did not fare as well. After being checked out by medical staff, it's been confirmed he suffered a dislocated elbow from the fall with Ziggler in the Raw main event Battle Royal. 

from : http://pwinsider.com/article/66057/ziggler-and-barrett-injury-updates.html?p=1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryan said:


> For fucks sake Pyro stop being such a negative bastard, they'll keep him around in some capacity. He can still cut promo's which is good for you as the actual wrestling doesn't interest you.
> 
> Shit they may even have him become a temporary manager or a commentator. It's not all doom and gloom, the injury could have been much, much worse.


I don't care if he cuts promos, I'm not watching unless he's active since he can't become world champion on the DL list. As much as I love promos, they have to actually matter. Besides, why WOULD they keep him around? He never gets mic time, and every wrestler who gets injured leaves. They never stay around.



> As for "I'll stop watching SD without Barrett." you're still going to watch as your golden boy Christian is back, if you hold to your word though it means there will be less of your incessant whining clogging up the forums which is a plus.


I'm still watching Raw as of now, you're not getting rid of me that easily, plus Christian will still be on Raw.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

The latest says "dislocated elbow" for barrett so its actually not quite as bad as it could've been, he'll surely still miss WM but thats not as bad as a full breakage of the arm. it looks gruesome because it can cause your arm to rotate the wrong direction but it's not the worst case scenario. Depending on the severity of the dislocation he'll likely be out between 2-4 months. They can re-debut him with new theme music some time after WM.

At any rate.. that whole match was a mess, Ziggler is lucky he didnt have a concussion or worse from that landing, Cody seemed to have hurt his leg when he kicked Big Show, Kofi seemed to almost snap some shit up when he landed outside the ring, R-Truth had some mysterious injury too and had to be helped out.. it was the MATCH FROM HELL.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It all depends on what sort of damage happened to the tendons etc. in his elbow if it was a dislocation. As has been posted earlier in the thread, Rondo dislocated his elbow and returned later in the GAME.

It's not all doom and gloom yet, but we should wait for more information to come out before jumping to conclusions. Hopefully he can have it put back in without requiring surgery/lengthy time off. He may of gotten lucky.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

I think Truth has been working injured since the Miz drop. And Ziggler ... he's the best bumper in the business right now, but he's gonna kill his body taking such wicked bumps all the time. The way he works can't be good for his long term health. It looks great. But there's a reason none of the other wrestlers throw themselves around like Ziggler does.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm actually really quite pissed about this.. Barrett's one of my current favourites and I really wanted the guy to get a proper mania moment! I mean I really think he deserves it, he's come so far from where he was in FCW that I can see the passion the guy has to succeed. Everything Jericho taught him behind the scenes on NXT he LISTENED to and actually adopted. He improved his quips in his promos, his comfort, and his moveset. The guy deserves way more credit than he receives, and I know I've been harsh on him before in comparison to Bryan when arguing with his blind haters, but the guy really has improved so much, and it would be a shame if he misses his mania pay day which he worked hard the whole year for, because of this unfortunate injury. Poor guy..

Also, to all my fellow Bryan marks who dislike Barrett because of his marks, I'll tell you one thing, Barrett and Bryan are "actually", believe it or not, great friends backstage and Barrett has idolized Bryan since he first began wrestling training. Don't believe me check out Bryan's match vs Kaval from FCW where Barrett was the commentator and see for yourself!


----------



## rattoty (Feb 21, 2012)

Wade Barrett suffered an injury to his left arm during the 10-Man Battle Royal on Monday's Raw SuperShow. After being taken to a nearby medical facility for further evaluation he was *diagnosed with a dislocated elbow.*

The injury occurred following Barrett and R-Truth's elimination from the match. As Truth and Barrett recovered from their eliminations on the outside, Big Show tossed Dolph Ziggler on top of them from the ring. The three WWE Superstars were knocked backwards and Barrett landed awkwardly on his arm.

Ziggler was also hurt when his shoulder and arm hit the broadcast table during the match. He was examined backstage and is said to be fine.

Cody Rhodes, Kofi Kingston and R-Truth were also hurt during the bout and received medical attention backstage. Rhodes hurt his elbow and right leg. Kingston appeared shaken up but was not seriously injured. R-Truth was assisted to the backstage area following the match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If his injury is anything like Orton's injury back when he dislocated his shoulder, I believe, then Wade should rest it out as long as it needs like Orton did. If he misses Mania, then that really sucks BIG TIME, but I would rather him fully healed, than coming back early and unwarranted.


----------



## rattoty (Feb 21, 2012)

*Kofi head injury* -


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully when Barrett returns(if he even leaves) he has a new theme instead of that awful jobber theme he has now. What the fuck was he thinking changing it to that?

Anyway, i wonder how bad it is and if they will keep him around? is there any chance he could still be in a match at WM?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

rattoty said:


> *Kofi head injury* -


He tweeted that picture last night following the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Just heard Barrett will miss 8-12 Weeks. Not confirming or denying it yet though


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Depends on how bad the sprain is. He could be back pretty quick or out for a while. I'm glad zigglers okay though, that looked nasty.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Does this have anything to with that Sloppy Clusterf**k Big Show??? Did not watch Raw so asking...


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

In HS I dislocated my elbow, and broke a bone (or two) in there. Needed surgery, and was in a cast like 2-3 months. Let me tell you, the rehab was WAY more painful than the actual injury. Cause the elbow is stuck in place and you need someone to help slowly stretch it. Anyway, Vickie just tweeted--
"Wade dislocated his elbow as far as we could tell, will know more after xrays"

So, depending on if he has any broken bones will tell how long he'll be out.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Brian G.James @WWERoadDogg
> Prayers go out to Wade Barrett! A sidelining injury, not a career ender but he won't get a shot at Mania and that hurts my heart for him!
> Retweeted by Ricardo Rodriguez


Damn shame.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Damn shame.


It's a shame Barrett won't be booked for a WrestleMania match. Maybe he can become a manager for the event.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Right, let's make him a manager, because that's going to do his image any good.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, let's make him a manager, because that's going to do his image any good.


That would blow unless he leads a dominant stable---oh wait...


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Damn good idea. Wade will be a batter manager than wrestler anyway. Will suit him great. He can manage that Sloppy Big Show or Great Khali. Sad though missing Mania with an injury.

WWE will run with this storyline though. Wade will be bag for Big Show & will be back meaner. He could end Show's career if Big Show decides to hang up his boots soon. In the long term this could do him good.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm actually really quite pissed about this.. Barrett's one of my current favourites and I really wanted the guy to get a proper mania moment! I mean I really think he deserves it, he's come so far from where he was in FCW that I can see the passion the guy has to succeed. Everything Jericho taught him behind the scenes on NXT he LISTENED to and actually adopted. He improved his quips in his promos, his comfort, and his moveset. The guy deserves way more credit than he receives, and I know I've been harsh on him before in comparison to Bryan when arguing with his blind haters, but the guy really has improved so much, and it would be a shame if he misses his mania pay day which he worked hard the whole year for, because of this unfortunate injury. Poor guy..

Also, to all my fellow Bryan marks who dislike Barrett because of his marks, I'll tell you one thing, Barrett and Bryan are "actually", believe it or not, great friends backstage and Barrett has idolized Bryan since he first began wrestling training. Don't believe me check out Bryan's match vs Kaval from FCW where Barrett was the commentator and see for yourself!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, let's make him a manager, because that's going to do his image any good.


Having him appear at WrestleMania in a manager role is better than him not appearing at all. Having him as a temporary manager while his injury heals keeps him relevant in the eyes of the WWE Universe, and he still perform what he's best at which is promo work.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

dabossb said:


> I'm actually really quite pissed about this.. Barrett's one of my current favourites and I really wanted the guy to get a proper mania moment! I mean I really think he deserves it, he's come so far from where he was in FCW that I can see the passion the guy has to succeed. Everything Jericho taught him behind the scenes on NXT he LISTENED to and actually adopted. He improved his quips in his promos, his comfort, and his moveset. The guy deserves way more credit than he receives, and I know I've been harsh on him before in comparison to Bryan when arguing with his blind haters, but the guy really has improved so much, and it would be a shame if he misses his mania pay day which he worked hard the whole year for, because of this unfortunate injury. Poor guy..
> 
> Also, to all my fellow Bryan marks who dislike Barrett because of his marks, I'll tell you one thing, Barrett and Bryan are "actually", believe it or not, great friends backstage and Barrett has idolized Bryan since he first began wrestling training. Don't believe me check out Bryan's match vs Kaval from FCW where Barrett was the commentator and see for yourself!


I agree. I'm a Bryan mark, but I'm also a fan of Barrett as well. I really don't know why their fan bases can't get along that well. I admit I used to be critical of Barrett's ring skills, but he is improving on them greatly. I would also wish a speedy recovery to Barrett. Now I'm down to Bryan and Rhodes for the reasons to watch SD since Orton and Barrett are out.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

damn i wonder when it happened really. I saw the the initial hit to his arm when he got eliminated but he seemed fine like it wasnt a serious injury so he kept working but as soon Show eliminated Ziggler and i guess Wade was suppose to catch him then i could see him writhing and screaming in pain. When you see stuff like that it sucks. Ive never had any serious injury and i cant imagine how much pain he is in when he's screaming like that. The worst ive got was an infection to my thumb and that hurt a ton lol but im guessing nowhere close to a possible broken arm or to the headache Ziggler might wake up to. Hopefully a speedy recovery for Wade. Looks like he'll miss MITB and he would have been my pick to win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

rise said:


> Having him appear at WrestleMania in a manager role is better than him not appearing at all. Having him as a temporary manager while his injury heals keeps him relevant in the eyes of the WWE Universe, and he still perform what he's best at which is promo work.


No it isn't. If he's a manager, it makes him look like he's beneath whoever he's managing. I understand the point of him being a commentator but wrestlers don't just switch to managers, that's humiliating. 

Relevant? He hasn't been relevant since Survivor Series 2009. After that, it became apparant that his career in the WWE wasn't going anywhere, ever, and it hasn't.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, let's make him a manager, because that's going to do his image any good.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care if he cuts promos, I'm not watching unless he's active since he can't become world champion on the DL list. As much as I love promos, they have to actually matter. Besides, why WOULD they keep him around? He never gets mic time, and every wrestler who gets injured leaves. They never stay around.
> 
> I'm still watching Raw as of now, you're not getting rid of me that easily, plus Christian will still be on Raw.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> A YEAR? You gotta be kidding me. Well, I'm done with SmackDown if he's gone.


:lmao

Wow, you overreact so much to everything. I'd hate to be supported by you, all of your favourites seem to really have a bad time of it lately - Barrett, Miz, Riley, Alberto, Christian. Suck it up princess, and enjoy the action....oh wait, you only watch for promos.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wow, you overreact so much to everything. *I'd hate to be supported by you*, all of your favourites seem to really have a bad time of it lately - Barrett, Miz, Riley, Alberto, Christian. Suck it up princess, and enjoy the action....oh wait, you only watch for promos.


Maybe I'll try that route out then.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No it isn't. If he's a manager, it makes him look like he's beneath whoever he's managing. I understand the point of him being a commentator but wrestlers don't just switch to managers, that's humiliating.
> 
> Relevant? He hasn't been relevant since Survivor Series 2009. After that, it became apparant that his career in the WWE wasn't going anywhere, ever, and it hasn't.


Wade will get a title one day, they're handed out like hotcakes. I mean that moron Jack Swagger even got one. He's not hhh's BBF like Sheamus is so he's not going to get a world title within 1 year. Just give it time
but honestly since orton's gone I don't see how that can happen since he's the only face wrestler thats willing to lose to somebody


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

fucking big show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

snuggiedawg said:


> Wade will get a title one day, they're handed out like hotcakes. I mean that moron Jack Swagger even got one. He's not hhh's BBF like Sheamus is so he's not going to get a world title within 1 year. Just give it time
> but honestly since orton's gone I don't see how that can happen since he's the only face wrestler thats willing to lose to somebody


He got a title, I don't care about a title, I care about THE title. He's not going to win the big one. Swagger got lucky because the MITB ladder match was being dropped from WrestleMania and replaced by the MITB PPV, so they threw the case onto a guy they had no plans for, let the reign get over with so the cases wouldn't overlap and put him right back in the lower midcard where he was before. That's a one in a million situation. Barrett won't get so lucky, Vince doesn't want an English world champion, that's why Sheamus, Del Rio, and even Bryan and Swagger have all won world titles extremely fast, and he's been left in the cold. Nowadays, winning the belt fast is the only way it happens, unless you're a long time guy like Mark Henry who's getting one reign as he goes out the door. Barrett just started his 3'rd year and he still has nothing to show for himself. I'm not willing to wait for another 10 years just to watch one reign that's going to be gone in 2 months, and that's if he gets it at all, because not every vet even makes it that far.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

And nothing of value was lost.

Hope he recovers soon, though.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No it isn't. If he's a manager, it makes him look like he's beneath whoever he's managing. I understand the point of him being a commentator but wrestlers don't just switch to managers, that's humiliating.
> 
> Relevant? *He hasn't been relevant since Survivor Series 2009*. After that, it became apparant that his career in the WWE wasn't going anywhere, ever, and it hasn't.


When he was apparently color commentating for FCW and wrestling big names like Tyler Reks over there?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

corfend said:


> When he was apparently color commentating for FCW and wrestling big names like Tyler Reks there?


I meant 2010, it was a mistake I realized just before you wrote that, but thanks for pointing it out so I can't edit it.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I meant 2010, it was a mistake, but thanks for pointing it out so I can't edit it.


You're very welcome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, how original, exactly what I expected. Do you have anything to add that isn't a smartass, unfunny comment?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Relevant? He hasn't been relevant since Survivor Series 2009. After that, it became apparant that his career in the WWE wasn't going anywhere, ever, and it hasn't.


Relevant as in he would still be getting regular TV time, he would still be apart of the show, he wouldn't be forgotten by the casual audience.

Christian who has now just returned from injury is a good example, as he was off TV for months without very little explanation or update on him. He became irrelevant, forgotten, and after thought, and the commentators rarely ever acknowledged him. However, if you stay in an on-screen role, whatever they may be, you're better off in my opinion, because you don't become anything of the things I described above.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Evolution said:


> It all depends on what sort of damage happened to the tendons etc. in his elbow if it was a dislocation. As has been posted earlier in the thread, Rondo dislocated his elbow and returned later in the GAME.


His arm was hanging limp by his side in that game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe I'll try that route out then.


I may get injured, but you'll still be a miserable, bitter recluse.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He got a title, I don't care about a title, I care about THE title. He's not going to win the big one. Swagger got lucky because the MITB ladder match was being dropped from WrestleMania and replaced by the MITB PPV, so they threw the case onto a guy they had no plans for, let the reign get over with so the cases wouldn't overlap and put him right back in the lower midcard where he was before. That's a one in a million situation. Barrett won't get so lucky, Vince doesn't want an English world champion, that's why Sheamus, Del Rio, and even Bryan and Swagger have all won world titles extremely fast, and he's been left in the cold. Nowadays, winning the belt fast is the only way it happens, unless you're a long time guy like Mark Henry who's getting one reign as he goes out the door. Barrett just started his 3'rd year and he still has nothing to show for himself. I'm not willing to wait for another 10 years just to watch one reign that's going to be gone in 2 months, and that's if he gets it at all, because not every vet even makes it that far.


And here we go with this ridiculous notion again. You're going to suggest that guys like Roddy Piper, Mr Perfect, Randy Savage, Ricky Steamboat & Owen Hart were/are all worthless because they never won the 'big one?' Laughable, like 90% of your posts anyway.

Barrett should count himself lucky to have got the IC reign that he did.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I hope Wade recovers soon, I felt so bad seeing him like that seeing as it looked like it really hurt. Just like Punk said, Don't try this at home. WAAAY too many got hurt/almost hurt in that battle royal. Kofi almost fell hard on the steps, I'm surprised Dolph didn't get a concussion, Wade with his arm, Vicki almost got hurt at one point when Kofi was pushed off the corner, Truth luckily didn't hit his head on the table.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> His arm was hanging limp by his side in that game.


Didn't he play the next game?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I may get injured, but you'll still be a miserable, bitter recluse.


It'll be worth it.



> And here we go with this ridiculous notion again. You're going to suggest that guys like Roddy Piper, Mr Perfect, Randy Savage, Ricky Steamboat & Owen Hart were/are all worthless because they never won the 'big one?' Laughable, like 90% of your posts anyway.
> 
> Barrett should count himself lucky to have got the IC reign that he did.


Randy Savage never won the big one? Laughable wrestling knowledge.

Steamboat did as well. As for the others, no, I'm not saying they were worthless, I'm saying their positions were. Perfectly legitimate viewpoint, and why should he consider himself lucky to win a title that means nothing?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, how original, exactly what I expected. Do you have anything to add that isn't a smartass, unfunny comment?


Smartass? Sure. Unfunny? Wasn't going for funniness. Nor was I going for originality.

Anyway, Barrett's probably winning the WHC sometime this year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It'll be worth it.
> 
> Randy Savage never won the big one? Laughable wrestling knowledge.
> 
> Steamboat did as well. As for the others, no, I'm not saying they were worthless, I'm saying their positions were. Perfectly legitimate viewpoint, and why should he consider himself lucky to win a title that means nothing?


Ok, Savage was a blemish on the recollection, and I don't recall Steamboat ever winning the WWE title. Your viewpoint on 'position' suggests that shit like Khali has been more successful than a guy Like Piper or Perfect.

It's the only singles title he'll ever get.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Ok, Savage was a blemish on the recollection, and I don't recall Steamboat ever winning the WWE title. Your viewpoint on 'position' suggests that shit like Khali has been more successful than a guy Like Piper or Perfect.
> 
> It's the only singles title he'll ever get.


Steamboat won the NWA title, which at the time was extremely prestigious. The Big Gold Belt version. He won it off Ric Flair himself, Chi Town Rumble 1989, 5 stars. As for Khali, yeah, he is more successful. That's purely to do with the constraints of the era Piper and Perfect wrestled in, but he got to the top of the mountain, they only got halfway there. 

I agree, it is. That doesn't mean he should be content with it.


----------



## sonny james (Nov 16, 2006)

I am so furious right now. Seriously, that is a spot that should have never even been tried. I read earlier that they easily could have done the usual Battle Royal 'dump the guy' routine just over the top rope. I can't believe there are people defending the Big Show. Without a doubt it's his botch, his mess up. He's not the most graceful guy, and I have serious doubts about his timing in the ring, especially at his size and his age. He could have ended the careers of both in an instant. Was no doubt his fault for throwing Ziggler too far. Bad mistake by a veteran. One who shouldn't be trying shit like that in the first place. Bad, bad mistake.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wow, you overreact so much to everything. I'd hate to be supported by you, all of your favourites seem to really have a bad time of it lately - Barrett, Miz, Riley, Alberto, Christian. Suck it up princess, and enjoy the action....oh wait, you only watch for promos.


You forgot CM Punk since he is barely hanging on as well after being given bad storylines and no credible opponents.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm sure someone has probably mentioned this, but did anyone catch the fact that Wade had bandaging on his arm already? WWE had him catch someone when he's clearly got a pre-existing injury. Pure stupidity.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

In before Tyler Reks and Alex Riley make the Wrestlemania Card.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This sucks. I feel bad for Barrett. He's been given a steady push and who knows what will happen this year. Now this injury will hold him back and it might be tough for him to get back to the top again. I really wish Big Show threw Ziggler in a better way. That spot was not safe at all. Not cool.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

rcc said:


> I'm sure someone has probably mentioned this, but did anyone catch the fact that Wade had bandaging on his arm already? WWE had him catch someone when he's clearly got a pre-existing injury. Pure stupidity.


Could be a bad muscle tear then if it was bandaged, either way it was rough not just on his arm his head snapped back nasty like too.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I am completely livid as I'm a huge Barrett fan and I wanted him to go after the title.

Just seeing his reaction to his injury breaks my heart. 

While I don't think Big Show over threw Ziggler, I do think he threw WAY too much to Barrett. Truth couldnt even get a piece of Dolph when he tried to catch him. I think as a result Barrett caught the full weight of Ziggler when he was only expecting half.

The failed catch was due to Wade's arm giving out JUST as the weight landed on him and at the next moment that's when he dislocated it completely. By the time Wade fell down his arm was done.

Ziggler took a nasty fall because of that as well, but I'm glad he managed to escape injury because his could have easily been a lot worse. I give props to Wade because if it wasnt for him Dolph would've been in trouble.

I'm not furious at Big Show, but I do think he needs to call it a career.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

The only good thing coming from Barrett getting injured is that we won't be subjected to that awful entrance music and it'll give them ample time to give him one that is more suitable.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Dislocated elbow. Sucks for Wade...he will be out until well after Mania. Dolph is ok for those wondering. He wrestled in a dark match after Raw went off the air.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Hate to see anyone get hurt but it's not a big loss.

I can understand being english and wanting to see an english guy do well but overall he's boring, sucks in the ring, and I'd hate to see him as champion. Problem is the same thing can be said for most of the roster, everyone is painfully average. So we will delay him winning his mitb and winning his cheap title and having a boring reign that nobody even remembers, big deal. He needs to learn how to put on an entertaining 10 minute match before he wins a world title.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This is bad*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm going to try to keep my post simplistic. But has that spot EVER impressed anyone over the age of 8? Really?

Someone picking up a wrestler and throwing him over the top rope to have other wrestlers CATCH HIM is supposed to be a good spot?

PLEASE FUCKING EXPLAIN THIS TO ME! 


fuck!*


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm going to try to keep my post simplistic. But has that spot EVER impressed anyone over the age of 8? Really?
> 
> Someone picking up a wrestler and throwing him over the top rope to have other wrestlers CATCH HIM is supposed to be a good spot?
> 
> ...


I'd been more impress if Dolph did it to Show.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Dislocted elbows are unpredictable. It happened to me a few years back and I was pretty much heeled fully after a few weeks. Ive heard of people being out for months with one. Hopefully it's the former


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Great. If he's injured, I don't even know if I can keep going. At least as far as SmackDown goes.
> 
> Can't wait for all the Bryan marks to come in and laugh at him like jackasses.


Why the hell would any sane person laugh at a guy that just got an injury regardless of who they're fans of?

If it is a dislocated elbow (it looked like either that or a break) then he's out for a couple of months at the very least.

That's really bad luck with Mania around the corner and him on a pretty big push.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*



Xander45 said:


> Why the hell would any sane person laugh at a guy that just got an injury regardless of who they're fans of?
> 
> If it is a dislocated elbow (it looked like either that or a break) then he's out for a couple of months at the very least.
> 
> That's really bad luck with Mania around the corner and him on a pretty big push.


its been confirmed he dislocated his elbow trying to catch Dolph thank god he hasnt broken his arm that would have put him out months as it is he will probably need a a month or 2 to recover i dislocated my shoulder once its painful but doesnt take long to heal .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*



Xander45 said:


> Why the hell would any sane person laugh at a guy that just got an injury regardless of who they're fans of?
> 
> If it is a dislocated elbow (it looked like either that or a break) then he's out for a couple of months at the very least.
> 
> That's really bad luck with Mania around the corner and him on a pretty big push.


They wouldn't, you just answered your own question. *Sane* person. 

I've seen that kind of thing happen every time somebody gets an injury, I put nothing past people.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I see that yro has claimed this thread again?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

This is horrible news but props to Wade for putting his body on the line to protect Ziggler, It could have been a bad situation which isn't worth thinking about as both these guys are top talent, Wade will be back soon but in the mean time throw him in commentary on Smackdown it worked wonders for Punk's career.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know who to be more angry at, Santino for putting him out again or the WWE for putting in so many dangerous spots after so many are obviously injured.WWE most likely. Only just watched it since I recorded it, glad to see Jericho check in to see what happened instead of just walking off. 

Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Eagerly anticipating WWE wishing Big Show the best in his future endeavors for conspiring to kill the business.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> Eagerly anticipating WWE wishing Big Show the best in his future endeavors for conspiring to kill the business.


that aint going to happen everyone loves Big Show and wants to see him in the Main Event according to WWE .


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

It is shitty Wade got injured but I don't understand some people on here. Calls for PG era to die and for it to be more like the AE era, yet at the same time people are complaining that the spots are too dangerous. AE era was full of unprotected chair shots and high bumps. So what do you all want?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm going to try to keep my post simplistic. But has that spot EVER impressed anyone over the age of 8? Really?
> 
> Someone picking up a wrestler and throwing him over the top rope to have other wrestlers CATCH HIM is supposed to be a good spot?
> 
> ...


Not only this, but FOR FUCK'S SAKE, we JUST had the Elimination Chamber- which is really fucking dangerous in itself- and Wrestlemania is 6 weeks away and most of these guys have been narrowly escaping injuries (and GETTING injured) like nobody's business lately. You'd think they'd have the fucking sense to tone it down for these few weeks leading up to Mania and give these guys some damn rest. Having Big Show THROW SEMI-INJURED GUYS AROUND right now is unbelievably fucking stupid. 

And just watch, next week they'll probably get Ziggler to take a ridiculous bump, AGAIN.

*adsahnhnjweirjewrijweorwee*

I just can't with wrestling promotions right now. I mean what the actual fuck? Big Show is not going to get ~more over~ by throwing people around like he's been doing for a decade, nor will the guys getting thrown around get more over because of it. It sucks for Barrett and all the other guys who are home hurt or wrestling hurt. I'm furious to be honest. Not just as a Barrett fan, but a fan in general. The biggest show is just around the corner and the roster has suffered enough already. WHY do it? Just WHY?

UGH


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

sillymunkee said:


> It is shitty Wade got injured but I don't understand some people on here. Calls for PG era to die and for it to be more like the AE era, yet at the same time people are complaining that the spots are too dangerous. AE era was full of unprotected chair shots and high bumps. So what do you all want?


Usually it wouldn't be a dangerous spot (unless the Miz is catching you) but everyone who had to catch him had an injury to the arm from the previous nights elimination chamber.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

- PWTorch reports that Wade Barrett was released from the Hennepin County Medical Center after last night's RAW Supershow. Barrett was diagnosed with a partially dislocated elbow and doctors put the elbow back into the socket. Barrett was given morphine and released. Barrett returned to his hotel in Minneapolis with his arm in a sling.

Barrett likely won't need surgery or a cast on the arm. He will be missing some in-ring time but probably will not miss WrestleMania 28


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Welllllll it's the Biggggg Sloooowwww.

Almost raped the mid card in one move. MITB would have no one left.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> - PWTorch reports that Wade Barrett was released from the Hennepin County Medical Center after last night's RAW Supershow. Barrett was diagnosed with a partially dislocated elbow and doctors put the elbow back into the socket. Barrett was given morphine and released. Barrett returned to his hotel in Minneapolis with his arm in a sling.
> 
> Barrett likely won't need surgery or a cast on the arm. He will be missing some in-ring time but probably will not miss WrestleMania 28


Woo everyone can relax now


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> - PWTorch reports that Wade Barrett was released from the Hennepin County Medical Center after last night's RAW Supershow. Barrett was diagnosed with a partially dislocated elbow and doctors put the elbow back into the socket. Barrett was given morphine and released. Barrett returned to his hotel in Minneapolis with his arm in a sling.
> 
> Barrett likely won't need surgery or a cast on the arm. He will be missing some in-ring time but probably will not miss WrestleMania 28


That's something at least. If he's able to, I say fuck Show vs Shaq. Give Wade that spot (unless he's in a higher profile match like MitB) while Show sits it out.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> - PWTorch reports that Wade Barrett was released from the Hennepin County Medical Center after last night's RAW Supershow. Barrett was diagnosed with a partially dislocated elbow and doctors put the elbow back into the socket. Barrett was given morphine and released. Barrett returned to his hotel in Minneapolis with his arm in a sling.
> 
> Barrett likely won't need surgery or a cast on the arm. He will be missing some in-ring time but probably will not miss WrestleMania 28


Take that Big Show. Your plan to kill the business has failed. Enjoy jobbing to Shaq you fat fucker~~~~~~~~~~~~!:austin2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whew, well, that's a relief, if true. Mind you, he'll probably get injured for 6 months the first match back he does have the way SmackDown's going lately anyway.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Not another injury wow Smackdown talent really are getting fucked over with injuries. Get well soon to Wade


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Now we know why Miz is scared to catch guys.


Truth's slingshot spot monkey look more dangerous than what happen last night. If I were Miz I wouldn't catch him either.

Or else I might end up like that jabroni who caught Zema Ion in TNA Against All Odds.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Truth's slingshot spot monkey look more dangerous than what happen last night. If I were Miz I wouldn't catch him either.
> 
> Or else I might end up like that jabroni who caught Zema Ion in TNA Against All Odds.


Um suicide sentons are routinely performed and caught without any problems. It's one of the moves Gabriel does fairly often.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sure it's already been said as this is a twelve page thread, but that was Big Fat Cunt's fault. Why did he need to throw Ziggler so hard? He could've injured them all a lot more than a dislocated elbow. That fat fuck needs to go.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I'm sure it's already been said as this is a twelve page thread, but that was Big Fat Cunt's fault. Why did he need to throw Ziggler so hard? He could've injured them all a lot more than a dislocated elbow. That fat fuck needs to go.


he also gave Rhodes a minor injury in the match according to reports hes a walking lump of incompetence .


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to hear about Barrett possibly being back for WM 29. Again I have to question why The Big Show was there anyway. The WWE should have given his Elimination Chamber spot to someone younger and more deserving of the spot in the Chamber.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> he also gave Rhodes a minor injury in the match according to reports hes a walking lump of incompetence .


Cody was walking wounded, and his injury was worsened by doing the BDK. Show can be blamed for a lot of things, Cody being a dumbass isn't one of them. And Cody is a dumbass, seeing as he also tossed Santino out where his fellow wrestlers were being treated when tossing him out where he won't risk making things worse was the obvious thing to do.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

tducey said:


> Good to hear about Barrett possibly being back for WM 29. Again I have to question why The Big Show was there anyway. The WWE should have given his Elimination Chamber spot to someone younger and more deserving of the spot in the Chamber.


he's going to be out until Mania 29


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Kotre said:


> Cody was walking wounded, and his injury was worsened by doing the BDK. Show can be blamed for a lot of things, Cody being a dumbass isn't one of them. And Cody is a dumbass, seeing as he also tossed Santino out where his fellow wrestlers were being treated when tossing him out where he won't risk making things worse was the obvious thing to do.


nah Show is just a dumbass injuring guys left right and centre .


----------



## AwesomeMiz. (Jan 3, 2012)

Cant help but feel big show is getting a little bit more grief then is warranted here. Nobody gonna see the responsibility was with truth and barrett to catch him? They were both positioned incorrectly and from watching again truth did effectively nothing to break his fall, just caught his leg which does nothing to take out the momentum, leaving barretts arm to attempt to stop all zigglers momentum which is always gonna end in disaster, you would think truth of all people would make sure he does these spots correctly considering his misshap with miz the other week......


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> - PWTorch reports that Wade Barrett was released from the Hennepin County Medical Center after last night's RAW Supershow. Barrett was diagnosed with a partially dislocated elbow and doctors put the elbow back into the socket. Barrett was given morphine and released. Barrett returned to his hotel in Minneapolis with his arm in a sling.
> 
> Barrett likely won't need surgery or a cast on the arm. He will be missing some in-ring time but probably will not miss WrestleMania 28


If true, definitely good news for Barrett.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

AwesomeMiz. said:


> Cant help but feel big show is getting a little bit more grief then is warranted here. Nobody gonna see the responsibility was with truth and barrett to catch him? They were both positioned incorrectly and from watching again truth did effectively nothing to break his fall, just caught his leg which does nothing to take out the momentum, leaving barretts arm to attempt to stop all zigglers momentum which is always gonna end in disaster, you would think truth of all people would make sure he does these spots correctly considering his misshap with miz the other week......


Truth isnt to blame for Show launching Dolph in Barretts direction Truth was standing waiting to help catch Dolph but Show threw him almost entirely at Barrett and in doing so nearly hurt Dolph bad due to him flying right into the announce table .


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

I've watched that part of RAW a few times, now, looks like Barrett took most of Ziggler to the face and then fell back onto his arm along with R-Truth and Ziggler onto it. Over extending when they hit the floor. All the guys that went out on that side looked like they took a hard drop out (well except Santino). R-Truth looked slightly winded from landing straight onto his tailbone, Ziggler ate the announcing table (and sold it like a champ), Barrett broke his arm (granted after he as thrown out), and Kofi landed awkwardly on the stairs.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Glad to see he is OK, I felt really sorry for him when I saw that bad bump on RAW.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

YOU SEE WHAT YOU DO MCQUEEN. Nasty nasty fall though could hear him shouting fuck knew something was up straight away, hope he recovers fast.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

shit Wades arm looked fucking bad. im glad ziggler is alright though.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

If anyone is punished for anything it should be Cody for throwing Santino out ON TO BARRETTS ARM! That was fucking retarded.


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

I've watched the spot frame by frame and you can clearly see on the angle shown that the moment Wade hits the ground, the forearm hyper extends out of it's socket. It's painful to see.

Just hope he's going to be all good though. A dislocation doesn't take too long to heal from compared to a full break of the arm.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Gabriel does a corrected suicide senton which use his shoulder to attack the opponent.
> 
> R-Truth does an over flip senton and point his legs to Miz.


looks to me like Miz wasnt ready to catch Truth .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Clued said:


> I've watched the spot frame by frame and you can clearly see on the angle shown that the moment Wade hits the ground, the forearm hyper extends out of it's socket. It's painful to see.
> 
> Just hope he's going to be all good though. A dislocation doesn't take too long to heal from compared to a full break of the arm.


ive dislocated my shoulder before it hurts like a mother fucker but heals in about 4 or 5 weeks from what the reports are saying its only a minor dislocation which should be healed by Mania .


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I've broken my right arm 3 times, and i'm only 18, that was grim to watch, i'm no expert but if it's a dislocation it isn't too bad, somebody as tough as Wade could make wrestlemania, it would be tough though, they take around 5 weeks to heel, but like i say, guy is hard as nails. I wouldn't worry about 4-6 months though, even if a break, it took me 3 to recover from a broken humerous, so Wade will be fine. 

Sorry for sob story.


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> ive dislocated my shoulder before it hurts like a mother fucker but heals in about 4 or 5 weeks from what the reports are saying its only a minor dislocation which should be healed by Mania .


Yeah it definitely hurts like hell. You can tell straight away considering that Wade was screaming "F!ck". 

But yeah it almost looks like they popped it back in during the final duration of the match on raw so hopefully he should be fully healed.

This has happened a few Raw's in a row now that guys almost get injured from a spot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That injury looked awful, I was watching Raw wit ha couple buddies and as soon as it happened one of them caught it, so we rewound it back and yeh his arm was like on backwards. Wish Wade a speedy recovery but man that had to be PAINFUL.


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

I do hope that when Wade fully recovers...

That they give him his End of Days theme back.

That new one does nothing to personify "Barret Barrage"


----------



## AwesomeMiz. (Jan 3, 2012)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> Truth isnt to blame for Show launching Dolph in Barretts direction Truth was standing waiting to help catch Dolph but Show threw him almost entirely at Barrett and in doing so nearly hurt Dolph bad due to him flying right into the announce table .


Well thats garbage because if he threw ziggler 'almost entirely' into barrett, he would have had more then just his arm in the way of zigglers momentum, in my eyes it was truth and barretts mistake with potentially serious consequences. 

But at the end of the day, what do you expect when all 10 participants were in long PPV matches the night before then are expected to main event the next night, i think fatigue played a part in the match on raw which was why so many superstars picked up injuries. 

Interesting to see how many injuries occur on smackdown live tonight, or if the intensity of matches are somewhat less.....


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Clued said:


> Yeah it definitely hurts like hell. You can tell straight away considering that Wade was screaming "F!ck".
> 
> But yeah it almost looks like they popped it back in during the final duration of the match on raw so hopefully he should be fully healed.
> 
> This has happened a few Raw's in a row now that guys almost get injured from a spot.


the good thing is there saying it wont require surgery that means hes not damaged any tendons or muscle tissue thats what could have kept him out months .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

AwesomeMiz. said:


> Well thats garbage because if he threw ziggler 'almost entirely' into barrett, he would have had more then just his arm in the way of zigglers momentum, in my eyes it was truth and barretts mistake with potentially serious consequences.
> 
> But at the end of the day, what do you expect when all 10 participants were in long PPV matches the night before then are expected to main event the next night, i think fatigue played a part in the match on raw which was why so many superstars picked up injuries.
> 
> Interesting to see how many injuries occur on smackdown live tonight, or if the intensity of matches are somewhat less.....


so its Barrett and Truths fault that Show over threw Dolph at them wow .


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Fucking stupid cunt Big Show, why doesn't he just retire ffs.


----------



## AwesomeMiz. (Jan 3, 2012)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> so its Barrett and Truths fault that Show over threw Dolph at them wow .


No its Barrett and Truths fault for failing to catch ziggler wow.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

As someone noted earlier, I really think Big Show didn't realize how small Dolph was when he launched him. Not only that it was near the table. Barrett/Truth didn't have enough room to gain their footing and step back to position themselves. So yes, it was Big Show's fault. How Dolph flew down there most of his weight was on Barrett, as Truth didn't have anything to catch but the lower half of Dolph's legs. So between the over aggressive throw, no room for Barrett to brace himself and most of the weight falling on Barrett, it's easy to see why this accident happened.

As I noted last night, this really really sucks for not only Barrett but the Wrestlemania card. Barrett is probably my second favorite Superstar in the WWE. Over the years we've seen more then a few over the top elimination injuries. It's always scary to see superstars get flung out of the ring and how they take the bump on the outside. Arguably speaking, Kofi and Truth looked really shaken up on their landings too. Santino almost falling on Barrett's arm was fucking stupid. How do you not know he's lying there?

I'm not sure this was brought up but does anyone think that the Battle Royal itself felt rushed after it came back from commercial? This has nothing to do with the workers but it seems as though the timing was off for that entire match and at the end they had to rush everything to get their spots in. If that was the case, as anyone knows when you rush through anything you sort of don't think things out in your head as much. A focus issue could of been the reason why Big Show did what he did.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

AwesomeMiz. said:


> No its Barrett and Truths fault for failing to catch ziggler wow.


Barrett's arm gave out and that's why Ziggler landed on the table like he did. You can't blame Barrett for that. Most of Ziggler's weight was put on Barrett's arms and Barrett didn't have room to gain his footing and brace for it because the table was in the way. Big Show flung Ziggler out of the ring with far too much momentum, for where the spot occurred. *IF* he did in fact catch him without the injury, Barrett would have had to take a pretty big bump off the table.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Santino almost falling on Barrett's arm was fucking stupid. How do you not know he's lying there?


This was the worst part now that we know that Wade will probably not miss Wrestlemania. Rhodes and Santino should both be disciplined for this and being oblivious to the fact that Wade was on the outside of the ring getting medical attention. If Santino landed entirely on Wade's injured arm, who knows how worse the injury could of gotten? Completely stupid on Rhodes and Santino's part.

Back to Superstars for that geek Santino, hopefully. Completely clueless.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

AwesomeMiz. said:


> No its Barrett and Truths fault for failing to catch ziggler wow.


so there supoused to catch a 240 pound man who was over launched to begin with usualy when theres a spot like that the guys is drop onto the guys outside the ring but Show threw Dolph .


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

If it was on the ramp the spot would have gone off without a hitch, given the circumstances, in the case a table being a few feet from the ring, Big Show should have known better, instead the clumsy bastard almost took 2 young stars out of wrestlemania, for someone with his experience he should know MUCH better and should be disciplined.

I agree with Rev as well, pretty stupid from Santino and Cody.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I think PWTorch got preliminary information. Because Ringsidexcess and 
Wresting News World just updated their information within the hour.

Wade Barrett Suffers Dislocated Elbow Injury; To Miss Out On WrestleMania

Posted by James Rolls on February 21, 2012 · Leave a Comment 

Wade Barrett will be out of action for somewhere between 8 to 12 weeks after dislocating his elbow and suffering tendon and ligament damage during the main event of RAW last night, meaning he will miss out on WrestleMania 28.

Reportedly, Barrett actually suffered the injury at the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view in the SmackDown Elimination Chamber match for the World Heavyweight Championship, but that is not confirmed at this time.

Source: Ringsidexcess (republished and added to Wrestling News World)

8 to 12 weeks for Barrett.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

i didnt see it happen last night, but saw it today. hope wade will be fine, and ziggler ate the shit outta that table, took that like a champ. cant say im a big fan of dolph but im glad he is ok. hope the same for wade as well!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

There seems to be a lot more injuries this year in WWE, result of the increased schedules due to the super shows?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> There seems to be a lot more injuries this year in WWE, result of the increased schedules due to the super shows?


It's the result of pointless spots and just not paying attention. Accidents happen, but there was no need to do that Ziggler spot. Everyone knew that Jericho was the likely winner.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> I think PWTorch got preliminary information. Because Ringsidexcess and
> Wresting News World just updated their information within the hour.
> 
> Wade Barrett Suffers Dislocated Elbow Injury; To Miss Out On WrestleMania
> ...


I'm waiting for Big Dave or Super Chico to confirm something before I believe the geeks at Ringsideexcess or Wrestling World News.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

> While reports have been that Wade Barrett will miss some ring time but will not miss WrestleMania 28 with the injury suffered at RAW last night, WWE agent "Road Dogg" BG James indicated on Twitter that Barrett may indeed miss the big show on April 1st. We're still waiting on confirmation from WWE.


From LordsofPain.net

An update. Just goes to show that dirtsheets are based almost entirely on guesswork.

Really hope he's okay for WM. He deserves the MITB this year.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Rev™ said:


> I'm waiting for Big Dave or Super Chico to confirm something before I believe the geeks at Ringsideexcess or Wrestling World News.


On the podcast last night, Meltzer confirmed it was a dislocated elbow.

I'm almost relieved for Barrett. From the little I saw, it looked his arm had completely snapped. The elbow is bad, and missing Mania sucks, but at least it was a Sid-level injury.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i did see wade was already wearing a bandage on his arm when he first came out for the match, so that fall that ended in a dislocation must have hurt even more :sad:

hope his recovery goes well.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> There seems to be a lot more injuries this year in WWE, result of the increased schedules due to the super shows?


I wouldn't say this injury per say is a result of this but its one of my theorys as well. If you look at all the injury problems the WWE has had this year, outside of ADR, its almost exclusivley been on the SD side (Christian, Orton, Henry) and those are the guys working 2 TV shows every week. This is one of the reasons they need to use the draft and all-ups this year to get the brands "seperate" again and only do the supershow thing once a month.

I really don't buy into the dirtsheet report that Wade's injury happend at EC b/c if thats the case and he already had an injured arm they never would've had in do a spot where he had to catch someone like that.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

AwesomeMiz. said:


> No its Barrett and Truths fault for failing to catch ziggler wow.


Should the Big Show have checked to ensure that Barrett and Truth were in place, before he threw Ziggler over the top rope? This is the only doubt I have about the mishap. That Truth was not in place, and Barrett had to try to arrest Ziggler's fall on his own suggests that whatever went wrong Barrett was the unfortunate victim and not the architect of his own injury. Hope you recover quickly, Wade.


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, look it seems like Big Show has fucked shit up once again. This is such a surprise.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Zatiel said:


> On the podcast last night, Meltzer confirmed it was a dislocated elbow.
> 
> I'm almost relieved for Barrett. From the little I saw, it looked his arm had completely snapped. The elbow is bad, and missing Mania sucks, but at least it was a Sid-level injury.


Well we knew it was a dislocated elbow, but not what type of dislocation and according to the other Wade, it was a partial dislocation, which would allow him to work Wrestlemania.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> I wouldn't say this injury per say is a result of this but its one of my theorys as well. If you look at all the injury problems the WWE has had this year, outside of ADR, its almost exclusivley been on the SD side (Christian, Orton, Henry) and those are the guys working 2 TV shows every week.


Not just 2 TV shows in a week but 2 TV shows in 2 days, 2 TV shows and a PPV in consecutive days in some weeks!

That can't be good for them.


----------



## Mania is Taker (May 5, 2011)

Loved the fact 90% of people jumped to the conclusion it was a broken arm, breaks and dislocations are two very different things. Rugby players dislocate sholders and arms all the time and are back in weeks. Barrett wont be much different


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Rev™ said:


> This was the worst part now that we know that Wade will probably not miss Wrestlemania. Rhodes and Santino should both be disciplined for this and being oblivious to the fact that Wade was on the outside of the ring getting medical attention. If Santino landed entirely on Wade's injured arm, who knows how worse the injury could of gotten? Completely stupid on Rhodes and Santino's part.
> 
> Back to Superstars for that geek Santino, hopefully. Completely clueless.


Well for the record, I don't think he landed on it. I'm just not sure how in the world you'd do a spot in which you are eliminated right by the downed superstar. Even if they did the same spot about five feet to the right, it would of been fine.

Kofi risked injury by avoiding Barrett and the crew helping him, when he was eliminated.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Thankfully he didn't land on it but he was damn close. Completely stupid of both Cody and Santino to do the spot right by Wade.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just watched Raw and the way big show threw Dolph out of the ring and onto Wade just showed how serious it was Wade was practically screaming and banging the ground to tell the refs to get him help. Poor Wade


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This is bullshit. Let's look at our laundry list of Smackdown superstars to be injured on a RAW supershow or during its era:

Wade Barrett
Christian
Randy Orton
Mark Henry

Maybe you're overworking them just a tad, WWE?


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

When Big Show threw Ziggler and he hit his face on the announce table, I knew he wasn't hurt by the way he kept his position after that nasty bump. If he was really hurt he would have rolled over onto his back immediately.

My girlfriend watched the spot and proclaimed he was injured, when I knew full well he wasn't (best seller in the biz).

I was shocked to see the ref hold up the X and I was like "damn, she was right.", but as we all know it turned out to be Wade. I can't seem to find the video of his injury, but I am sure it is serious after reading some of the peoples reactions on here.

Hope he gets better, and it couldn't have come at a worse time.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Im glad that bastards out hopefully he gets futured endevored, hes trash and actually my least favorite wrestler in the country


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

According to twitter he's out for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Who the fuck cares if this pile of fucking shit got injured?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

With Barrett out now, Smackdown is in even more rough shape, jesus.


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

Gutted for Barret, hope he is back soon. He already had his left elbow strapped up before the match.
Think its a bit unfair the amount of stick that Big Show is getting, we are talking about throwing a man around, not throwing a bag of rubbish in the bin. It looked like he was asking about Barret just as the last 4 n the ring stood in a corner each, the camera gave us a close up of Show & he was deffo talking to someone outside the ring.
It also looked looked R-Truth could of been in a better position to catch him. He looked like he took a hit to the face, dont know if he was busted open or not though.
Ziggler just went up a notch too in my book (he's now at notch 1) after the way he took the bump.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well it is a relief its just a dislocated elbow and not a broken arm, really glad to hear that. Is there any chance he could be cleared to wrestle before Mania? i mean a dislocated elbow isn't that serious.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Wagg said:


> Who the fuck cares if this pile of fucking shit got injured?


Because wrestlers are human and we care about their well-being, dipshit.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Ziggler's bump taking is the best. But enjoy it while it lasts. The odds are he's gonna seriously injure himself taking so many wicked bumps. The human spine and, especially, the neck just aren't designed to be whipped around like that.

It looks great on TV and Ziggler is the best at it right now. I hope he is saving his money.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sucks that he'll miss WM, but good that he'll be back just after it.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Well it is a relief its just a dislocated elbow and not a broken arm, really glad to hear that. Is there any chance he could be cleared to wrestle before Mania? i mean a dislocated elbow isn't that serious.


In some ways I'd have preferred a broken forearm. That way Barrett can wear a cast and get extra man points, though he definately deserves a few for keeping a hold of Ziggler after his arm got buggered either way. If Barrett hadn't kept hold, Ziggler would have suffered far worse than a sore arm, given that Truth wasn't able to lend much support.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn. Dude must be seriously distraught over this. He didn't have the greatest debut Mania last year, with his 8-man tag match falling just short of 2 minutes long, and he's had some serious momentum built up over the past 11 months since then, and after escaping without injury in the Chamber his luck runs out with a spot that could have easily ended differently. Feel so bad for him. You could see and hear his emotion when it happened, and even Jericho asking Chioda at the end what had happened shows how bad it was. Damn shame.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I gained a lot of respect for Barrett catching Ziggler during his fall. He put his body on the line to help a fellow co-worker from getting injured. Wade didn't have to catch his fall either, he could have jumped out of the way at the last second. Major props to Barrett for that.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wagg said:


> Who the fuck cares if this pile of fucking shit got injured?


Erm... any human being with an ounce of compassion.

Anyway. Glad it's not as bad as first feared. 

IDK why but Wade always seems close to injury when i watch his matches, i thought maybe he was just selling too much before and was hoping this time would be the same. Like others i didnt think Dolph was injured bad cos he's such an awesome seller, but one day he is legit going to get seriously hurt, he was lucky here.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given that it was only a partial dislocation and he'll be back in weeks - does Vince McMahon see Barrett as a pussy now? I mean Vince blew out his quad and completely no-sold any pain, and Barrett was flailing about and cussing like crazy.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Kazz said:


> Damn. Dude must be seriously distraught over this. He didn't have the greatest debut Mania last year, with his 8-man tag match falling just short of 2 minutes long, and he's had some serious momentum built up over the past 11 months since then, and after *escaping without injury in the Chamber* his luck runs out with a spot that could have easily ended differently. Feel so bad for him. You could see and hear his emotion when it happened, and even Jericho asking Chioda at the end what had happened shows how bad it was. Damn shame.


Not quite. Note the taped elbow he had coming into the match.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Some vile creatures in this thread.

Get well soon lad.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Dammit. Looks like the Barret Barrage wont be heading to WM.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Kotre said:


> Not quite. Note the taped elbow he had coming into the match.


But given the fact it was due to the Chamber match you could say he got off lightly, a lot worse could have happened, yet it was that damn spot on Raw the next night that has seemingly ruled him out of Mania.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

WWE.com said:


> WWE.com has learned that during Raw SuperShow's 10-Man Battle Royal, Wade Barrett suffered a partial dislocation of his left elbow Monday night. Barrett will undergo an MRI for further evaluation in the coming days and will be out of action for at least 6 to 8 weeks.


Fuck. Also there's some photos of Wade with the trainers before being shipped to hospital.



Kazz said:


> But given the fact it was due to the Chamber match you could say he got off lightly, a lot worse could have happened, yet it was that damn spot on Raw the next night that has seemingly ruled him out of Mania.


Very true. But it's quite probable that Barrett's elbow was already injured (probably from the elbow drop on Show) and the Intercontinental Ballistic Ziggler wouldn't have done so much damage to it otherwise.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

For those of you complaining about these spots yet wish it was more hardcore like the Attitude Era, you're a bunch of hypocrites. End of discussion.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you think this could work to his advantage in anyway?


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Do you think this could work to his advantage in anyway?


He's missing a Wrestlemania payday in all likelyhood (unless he pulls an Undertaker and comes back early), so no. This isn't FCW, where an injury does nothing except take you out of the ring and give you a chance to do commentary.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Poor guy missing out on that Wrestlemania payday. Sucks to be him. Hopefully he comes back with a vengeance and a reinvigorated character too.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

Marv95 said:


> For those of you complaining about these spots yet wish it was more hardcore like the Attitude Era, you're a bunch of hypocrites. End of discussion.


Good God you're dumb.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Bolanboy said:


> Good God you're dumb.


No, he's right.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He could make it back in time, it's only a dislocation, hopefully they could tie it into a feud or something.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Funny... You don't see death match wrestlers dropping like flies. Yet, it seems that every month or two someone suffers a bad injury in WWE. Perhaps we should stop calling feds like CZW and BJW "garbage" and use it more for WWE.

Just sayin'


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

dele said:


> Funny... You don't see death match wrestlers dropping like flies. Yet, it seems that every month or two someone suffers a bad injury in WWE. Perhaps we should stop calling feds like CZW and BJW "garbage" and use it more for WWE.
> 
> Just sayin'


WWE Wrestlers also wrestle a hell of a lot more matches than the jumped up yardtards that can't do anything other than death matches. Also, didn't CZW celebrate its first major event with nobody going to hospital quite recently?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Do you think this could work to his advantage in anyway?


You are generally missed more when you're gone so maybe. It worked to Christian's advantage in 2011


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That was one of the ugliest things I've ever seen in pro wrestling. Fuck.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn hes gonna miss Mania 
I hope the Big Show is satisfied his shoddy work injures another wrestler.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Do you think this could work to his advantage in anyway?


Fresh start, new theme. 

Let creative build a return.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> Im glad that bastards out hopefully he gets futured endevored, hes trash and actually my least favorite wrestler in the country





Wagg said:


> Who the fuck cares if this pile of fucking shit got injured?


You're both scum. Truly the dirt worst.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

If SD's commentary table wasnt already full he'd be a perfect fit. His biggest strength is his talking so that would be used to his advantage.

Unfortunately it doesnt look like he'll be doing that, maybe he can still make appearances watching from the sidelines biding him time until he makes his return. Other than that, Barrett is pretty much screwed.

I dont know if he'll be ready to go for Mania, I had assumed he be in the MITB match. If that's true then I dont know if it's a good idea or not for him to be in that match with his injury.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

^He could still be in the MITB match if that was the plan. Wrestlemania is in just about six weeks so he could conceivably be able to compete in that match, albeit in a limited capacity. If he was scheduled to win, he could just take a small bump at the beginning to take him out then have him come in at the end and win. By the time the next Pay Per View rolls around he should be fully healed.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Maybe he won't have that awful theme when he comes back. Hope he heals up fast.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> ^He could still be in the MITB match if that was the plan. Wrestlemania is in just about six weeks so he could conceivably be able to compete in that match, albeit in a limited capacity. If he was scheduled to win, he could just take a small bump at the beginning to take him out then have him come in at the end and win. By the time the next Pay Per View rolls around he should be fully healed.


That would be best cause I dont wanna see him get anymore banged up and that's bound to happen in the MITB because it's known for its spots.

If they let him compete I hope he wins cause that's what I had predicted before this happened.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Barrett was likely not gonna make an impact at Mania anyway. Best case scenario, he would win the MITB, which is still questionable considering they seem to not wanna properly push him.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I fully blame wwe for this. Why put a load of superstars who are recovering from the chamber in a match that does have risks for the number 1 contendership for the WWE title. Why not have a tournament, with the final being next week or the week after. This would of let the wrestlers recover and made the WWE championship seem like a bigger deal.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

kieranwwe said:


> I fully blame wwe for this. Why put a load of superstars who are recovering from the chamber in a match that does have risks for the number 1 contendership for the WWE title. Why not have a tournament, with the final being next week or the week after. This would of let the wrestlers recover and made the WWE championship seem like a bigger deal.


They dont really have time for tournaments. They're already behind schedule in my opinion as the card should be nearly complete.

MITB qualifying matches would've been better.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, that was some problematic match. If only they wouldn't have that non-sensical battle royal.
I cannot describe the anger I am going through. Wade Barret is one of my favourite wrestler and seen him not been able to compete because some stupid booker want to do a flashy spot and that Big Botchy Giant can't throw someone in a proper way is disgusting.
And thank God that Marella didn't fall full body on his arm. But seriously, who the hell allows a match that consist in throwing people to the concrete without even comunicate that there are a injuered person in the floor to the wrestlers?
I hope that Wade can make it, but seems unlikely. I would mark like a mofo if he appears that night in a MITB or somewhat and it's with a new theme, I will double mark.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

> Don't shed any crocodile tears for me... I could still give every single one of you a good slapping even with only one arm.


Barrett just now on Twitter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good ole' Wade, always the consummate heel through and through.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

> The biggest downer is that I was scheduled to face Papa Shango this year at 'Mania. That's up in the air now. #Hexed


Funny bone still intact.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That sucks, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kazz said:


> Funny bone still intact.


Sad thing is, the way he's used, I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Wade is such a #HEEL. lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kazz said:


> Barrett just now on Twitter.


What a fucking boss :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> For those of you complaining about these spots yet wish it was more hardcore like the Attitude Era, you're a bunch of hypocrites. End of discussion.


There really wasn't anything wrong or even all that dangerous about the spot that they did. It was just executed poorly. You could have done the spot 100 times before last night and they probably would have got it right every time. 

Good to hear that it's not a broken arm like I thought and it's just a tear. Really surprised to hear that too as his arm looked really fucked up when he landed on the ground.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh wade lol


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Two botches in the space of two weeks. Big Show is awful. I had Wade to win the money in the bank too. Well there goes that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's moments like these where you have to wonder what kind of changes the equivalent of a Players Union would bring to WWE, ha. I mean, only in the _insane_ world of WWE would ten guys who participated one evening earlier in the Elimination Chamber would ever wrestle. It's conspicuous that the arm which has been injured was taped up. Surely his arm was "softened up," so to speak, in the Chamber match. Everything that happened last night finished the job. 

Not that I'm adamantly arguing in favor of such an institution but occasionally you have to really wonder.

The nanosecond Big Show let go of Ziggler I knew he thre him too far. Of course, Ziggler looked like he received the worst of it but I've come to believe he's a rubber ball who can't get seriously injured. But I heard someone yelling, "FUCK!" and WWE cut off the sound, so I watched it all again and so what really happened. Brutal.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> For those of you complaining about these spots yet wish it was more hardcore like the Attitude Era, you're a bunch of hypocrites. End of discussion.


not complaining about the spot complaining cos Botch Show fucked it up


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> It's moments like these where you have to wonder what kind of changes the equivalent of a Players Union would bring to WWE, ha. I mean, only in the _insane_ world of WWE would ten guys who participated one evening earlier in the Elimination Chamber would ever wrestle. It's conspicuous that the arm which has been injured was taped up. Surely his arm was "softened up," so to speak, in the Chamber match. Everything that happened last night finished the job.


Appropriately I think that happened when he did the elbowdrop on Show. He certainly shouted in pain after hitting it.



> The nanosecond Big Show let go of Ziggler I knew he thre him too far. Of course, Ziggler looked like he received the worst of it but I've come to believe he's a rubber ball who can't get seriously injured. But I heard someone yelling, "FUCK!" and WWE cut off the sound, so I watched it all again and so what really happened. Brutal.


IMO Barrett deserves a nod for putting Ziggler into a position where the tablebump was painful but safe even if he dislocated his elbow in doing so.


----------



## Erik2806 (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn shame it had to happen this close to wrestlemania. Would think they'd be more careful with spots with that in mind.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

what happened between Bryan marks and Barrett marks?


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

By all accounts, Wrestlemania is a huge payday for all WWE superstars. I'd say Wayde is more pissed about missing WM than breaking his arm. Also, stop getting pissy at Big Show. It was his fault, but accidents happen.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

sylentknyte said:


> By all accounts, *Wrestlemania is a huge payday for all WWE superstars. *I'd say Wayde is more pissed about missing WM than breaking his arm. Also, stop getting pissy at Big Show. It was his fault, but accidents happen.


1,000,000+ buys + extra cost to buy + Massive Crowd = big payday. Basic maths. That's partially why there's always a multiman clusterfuck at 'Mania. WWE was founded on the principle that everyone gets a piece of the box office takings. Being on the 'Mania card is the equivalent of getting your Christmas bonus.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Romanista said:


> what happened between Bryan marks and Barrett marks?


It all dates back to NXT: Season 1, brother.


----------



## bob1255 (Feb 20, 2012)

Adamwingie said:


> Yes, getting pinned by Santino and eliminated by Santino in consecutive days is a fantastic push.


but squashing jinder mahal each week with a brouge kick is a bigger push


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bob1255 said:


> but squashing jinder mahal each week with a brouge kick is a bigger push


You forgot to mention the fact that Sheamus is a 2 time world champion, something Barrett will never be, and he just won the Royal Rumble, so yes, it's damn sure bigger.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Good to see Wade is keeping his sense of humor about the whole thing and staying positive. Hopefully he's involved in the Long/Ace thing so he can at least be on the show and collect that nice bonus.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm going to try to keep my post simplistic. But has that spot EVER impressed anyone over the age of 8? Really?
> 
> Someone picking up a wrestler and throwing him over the top rope to have other wrestlers CATCH HIM is supposed to be a good spot?
> 
> ...


I think they just want to make Big Show looks more stronger (which he already is)

I have enough about him. he's a dislocated brain fat overrated giant who can't wrestle anymore.

and the military press. it's an oldschool move that no one give a shit about it nowadays.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

Forgive me for naievity, but cant a dislocated shoulder be popped back in? In other words, isnt it possible for him to be good to go for Wrestlemania?


----------



## WrestlingPsych (Feb 22, 2012)

lost an ass........set for 4-6 months


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I really hope he retires after Wrestlemania, please just go, Big show.


----------



## Cavarti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, one thing is that Big Show seemingly throw Ziggler too far. But how the hell could Rhodes think it was a good idea to throw Santino over the ropes at the same spot as where Wade was being treated? I mean, I'm pretty sure that Wade Barrett laying on the floor, kicking, screaming and cursing his ass off wasn't in the script. How hard can it be to like put Santino over the rope on one of the 3 other sides of the ring? They are professional wrestlers after all. They SHOULD be able to improvise if something goes wrong, like someone getting injured.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bedt thing that happened to wrestlemania 28 he has zero fucking talent. That said as much as i hate the guy he was impressive in he EC


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

sylentknyte said:


> Forgive me for naievity, but cant a dislocated shoulder be popped back in? In other words, isnt it possible for him to be good to go for Wrestlemania?


His elbow dislocated, not his shoulder. The shoulder is a spheroidal joint and is meant to have a range of different motions. The elbow is only supposed to have two: Up and down. Dislocation of the elbow normally means extra strain on the U.C.L. which is never a good thing. His range of motion could be completely messed up and pain will always remain. I for one wouldn't be surprised if the wasteland was permanently shelved for an easier to hit finisher.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cavarti said:


> Well, one thing is that Big Show seemingly throw Ziggler too far. But how the hell could Rhodes think it was a good idea to throw Santino over the ropes at the same spot as where Wade was being treated? I mean, I'm pretty sure that Wade Barrett laying on the floor, kicking, screaming and cursing his ass off wasn't in the script. How hard can it be to like put Santino over the rope on one of the 3 other sides of the ring? They are professional wrestlers after all. They SHOULD be able to improvise if something goes wrong, like someone getting injured.


The refs probably fucked up and didnt think to tell the guys in the ring, they were faffing about in a panic at ringside dealing with Wade, Truth and Ziggler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> Bedt thing that happened to wrestlemania 28 he has zero fucking talent. That said as much as i hate the guy *he was impressive in he EC*


So then he doesn't have zero talent. Genius statement.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> His elbow dislocated, not his shoulder. The shoulder is a spheroidal joint and is meant to have a range of different motions. The elbow is only supposed to have two: Up and down. Dislocation of the elbow normally means extra strain on the U.C.L. which is never a good thing. *His range of motion could be completely messed up and pain will always remain. I for one wouldn't be surprised if the wasteland was permanently shelved for an easier to hit finisher.*


Exactly, I've been thinking the same thing since the injury occurred. I wouldn't be surprised at all if we don't see the Wasteland from Barrett anymore.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Exactly, I've been thinking the same thing since the injury occurred. I wouldn't be surprised at all if we don't see the Wasteland from Barrett anymore.


Good. He needs a finisher that isn't crap and actually looks like a finisher.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

buries 2 of the company's future at the same time.

good job. you fat bastard.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Romanista said:


> buries 2 of the company's future at the same time.
> 
> good job. you fat bastard.


what do you expect Show is exempt from making anyone look good hes simply there to make sure the company doesnt have a future .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

sylentknyte said:


> Forgive me for naievity, but cant a dislocated shoulder be popped back in? In other words, isnt it possible for him to be good to go for Wrestlemania?


its not that simple hes dislocated his elbow the elbow is connected to a tendon in your bicep which could have been damaged lucky for Wade the damage doesnt look to bad according to WWE 6 weeks is genrally the recovery time for a dislocated elbow he may yet have a match at Mania just have to wait and see .


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Romanista said:


> buries 2 of the company's future at the same time.
> 
> good job. you fat bastard.


To be fair, that is a house show and I assume it was the main event and he was sending the crowd home happy after Cody screwed him out of the title?


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> its not that simple hes dislocated his elbow the elbow is connected to a tendon in your bicep which could have been damaged lucky for Wade the damage doesnt look to bad according to WWE 6 weeks is genrally the recovery time for a dislocated elbow he may yet have a match at Mania just have to wait and see .


There has been no report on the result of Wade's MRI scan, as far as I am aware. This report will be critical in determining how bad the injury is. Until the result is known I would be very sceptical about Wade's chances of wrestling at Mania.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Atleast he dosen't has to job to someone at WM.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

big show u fat twat


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Just after that EC performance too... sigh


----------



## SuperSimmo (Oct 15, 2009)

Can someone explain what the whole Papa Shango link is?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to try looking at the brighter side of this.
May not do Wasteland anymore, so will have a better finisher.
Plus he could definitely come back with a new theme, definitely doesn't need that last one he had.
Won't get mixed up in the Mania jumble (but he was probably going to go over Orton at WM though).
Hopefully he gets a better push once he returns, maybe a draft to RAW...it at least FELT like he had a future on RAW.


----------



## kritiana08 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*



johncenaforlife said:


> It seems that in tonight main event on raw, Wade Barrett broke his arm in a spot where big show eliminated dolph ziggler, and Barrett caught him on the outside. It is not confirmed at this time but it seems as if the injury is legit.


You could see Jericho at the end of the show walk by the ref and ask "what happened to Wade?"

He's definitely fucked up. Wouldn't be surprised if Ziggler didn't get injured in that too, there was two stretchers out there at one point.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS!!! Wade Barrett injures*



kritiana08 said:


> You could see Jericho at the end of the show walk by the ref and ask "what happened to Wade?"
> 
> He's definitely fucked up. Wouldn't be surprised if Ziggler didn't get injured in that too, there was two stretchers out there at one point.


Ziggler is fine,he wrestled the dark match that night, he wrestled on the live Smackdown the following night and has done all the house shows since; Wades out yeah, but it could have been a lot worse than how its turned out; In a way i hope he gets back for mania but in another way that may exacerbate any injury if he comes back too soon (like Orton)


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

A week has now gone by since Wade got injured, and six days since WWE issued its "update" on his condition. Why has there been no further update? Maybe Wade will be making a personal appearance, on either Raw or Smackdown this week, to answer this question?


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So then he doesn't have zero talent. Genius statement.


even a broken clock is right twice a day he had one decent performance, but is still a complete waste of space


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I couldnt care less about ratings, its just an escuse to point fingers without proof or reason, I thought it was one of the best Smackdows for a while, and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wade Barrett just commented on his elbow on twitter:

@WadeBarrett How's the elbow, Mr. Barrett? #getwellsoon

*Wade Barrett *‏ 
@xOrtonzxGirl29x rubbish.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am done with Twitter for now. See you in a few months. (@wadebarrett)

sounds ominous!! hoping hes just fed up with twitter rather than it being a longer timescale for his injury


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He's probably been told not to respond any more otherwise it may harm his return.


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

I take it he's missing the WWE tour of the UK as well then?

My pipe dream of seeing Wade Barrett win the WWE title live on RAW in front of 20,000 of his countrymen (including me) as he waved the Union Jack aloft, making history as the first ever British world champion has already died


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

stunner2020 said:


> I take it he's missing the WWE tour of the UK as well then?
> 
> My pipe dream of seeing Wade Barrett win the WWE title live on RAW in front of 20,000 of his countrymen (including me) as he waved the Union Jack aloft, making history as the first ever British world champion has already died


Totally with you there  didnt really believe it would happen, but it certainly bloody wont now!!! Gives me an excuse to buy tickets for the November tour as well though!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

stunner2020 said:


> I take it he's missing the WWE tour of the UK as well then?
> 
> My pipe dream of seeing Wade Barrett win the WWE title live on RAW in front of 20,000 of his countrymen (including me) as he waved the Union Jack aloft, making history as the first ever British world champion has already died


There's never going to be an English world champion, you should've already realized that. If Regal wasn't good enough for him, nobody ever will be. His record of handling English talent is terrible, he even turned one of them into a fucking pirate. Barrett never stood a chance.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's never going to be an English world champion, you should've already realized that. If Regal wasn't good enough for him, nobody ever will be. His record of handling English talent is terrible, he even turned one of them into a fucking pirate. Barrett never stood a chance.


Agreed.

If the WWE ever intended on making Barrett a world champion, they would've had him win the WWE Championship from Orton in 2010.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn right. It's unfortunate, but people need to give up on this ridiculous notion. Of course nobody will, and every year it'll be the year he wins the title, except it never happens, until he's out of the company, just like how it was with Morrison.


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sadly you're right there, hence why I said pipe dream. I've long since accepted there will never be a British champion which is a great shame really.

You only need to look at Barrett in the few months before his injury where he seemed to lose clean on every appearance. Which doesn't make too much sense to me because Barrett seems to be actually be fairly over as a heel. But then again, when has WWE booking ever made sense?


----------

